# I'm such a horrible person :(



## mommanomma

So me and my pup have been going on daily walks to get him some healthy excersize and it didn't even click to me that he hasn't had his shots! We talked to a vet yesterday and we have an appt for Saturday to get his first round and he will be getting his par I shot. This morning I feel like he is getting thinner and when I went outside for something I caught him throwing up behind a bush. There was no grass in it and it was clear and very mucusy. Also his nose is dry. Could these be symptoms of Parvin or is he just stressed about being in a new home still? Please help I'm freaking out here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Is he getting thinner because he isn't eating & drinking?


----------



## mommanomma

My husband doesn't think he looks thinner but I do. He is drinking and won't eat. Usually to get him to eat I go sit by him and he will eat but now he won't. He doesn't want to move I tried getting him excited about going on a walk and he just wants to lay down. I'm calling the vet for an appt today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

mommanomma said:


> My husband doesn't think he looks thinner but I do. He is drinking and won't eat. Usually to get him to eat I go sit by him and he will eat but now he won't. He doesn't want to move I tried getting him excited about going on a walk and he just wants to lay down. I'm calling the vet for an appt today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry he's sick. Vomiting is a sign of early parvo, but only your vet can be sure. Keep him hydrated and I wouldn't worry about eating too much. Hydration is key. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid

Has he had a check up at all since you had him? He could be sick, or he could have gotten into something. I see from your other posts that he is an outside dog, and kept in the garage at night? Who knows WHAT he has gotten into that may make him sick, - or he swallowed something that is causing a partial blockage. Puppies this age should NEVER be left unsupervised. If you can't watch him directly, he should be safely crated. 

I'd take him in right away - at this age they can get worse very quickly.


----------



## madis

I don't want you to jump to conclusions, but you NEED to see how devastating parvo can be and why it's so important to do research when getting a puppy. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=392034


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

We have a vet appt at 2pm. When he is in the garage he is gated off so he can't get into anything in there. I'm pretty sure he has parvo and I'm just mortified right now. All he is doing is laying down he doesn't want to get up or move at all and he is breathing erratically. My husband thinks it's depression but I know for a fact he is sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> We have a vet appt at 2pm. When he is in the garage he is gated off so he can't get into anything in there. I'm pretty sure he has parvo and I'm just mortified right now. All he is doing is laying down he doesn't want to get up or move at all and he is breathing erratically. My husband thinks it's depression but I know for a fact he is sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not depression. Just get your pup to the vet ASAP and go from there.


----------



## Lilie

It's not depression. I'm glad you have a vet appointment.


----------



## mommanomma

I read up on that post about parvo and now I'm outside making him drink more water. Only another hour till we go to the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> I read up on that post about parvo and now I'm outside making him drink more water. Only another hour till we go to the vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If your puppy is really sick with something like parvo, I wouldn't make him do anything. I'd put him in the car right now and head over to the vet. If you get there early, maybe you'll get seen earlier.


----------



## trcy

I hope he is ok. When my puppy got lethargic and refused water I was at the E-vet within 10 minutes. Some things you can't wait on.


----------



## Lilie

I'd rush him in as well. Your 6:36 post says he's throwing up. By your 8:18, he's breathing erratically. Rush him to the vet!


----------



## mommanomma

Well this is heartbreaking for me to write but my husband is being a royal douche saying that he can't afford to take him to the vet that he was going to take him in for his shots and bring him home and that there is nothing that we can do for him. He thinks that I need to get my ass off google because he doesn't have parvo and if he does he had it when we got him and there's nothing we can do. He won't let me take him to the vet and he won't let me do anything for this poor baby. Anybody have any at home treatments that I can do to keep him holding on? I will do anything for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I have some antibiotics from when I had an infection in my toe that maybe I could mix with water and syringe down his throat or something?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

I would take him a anyway. Part of having a dog is caring for it when it's sick or hurt. That means vet visits.


----------



## lindadrusilla

When I first got my dog as a pup, I brought him to my trusted vet who told me to observe him at home though he looked generally healthy - cos he told me the shops here are all very "dirty" and all their pups are usually sick. 

I was to bring him in the moment he vomits. Anyhow, fast forward, he didnt vomit but had pinkish stool that smells like "death" as someone on another forum mentioned. It was parvo. 

Two other pups from other shops died in the hospital at the same time my baby was admitted. He was the only one that survived... 

So yeah, long story short, get to the vet now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

The vet here requires you to pay when you go in and I don't have money. And we only have one car which my husband won't let me take for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I have a baby syringe that I'm filling with water a putting in his mouth. He doesn't like it but he is drinking it so it's a good sign right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

If he has parvo, antibiotics wont really help since the virus is attacking the inner lining of intestines. 

You'd really need to keep him hydrated though. Probably some glucose water or something and syringe down his throat like 2 hourly. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

If that's the case you may be in for a very painful lesson...


----------



## mommanomma

And a vet check up is $100 here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

He won't even lift his head when I say his name. I'm just so devastated I'm trying to not cry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

The syringe I have is 5ml how many should I give him? He has already taken 5 but won't let me give him another. Should I try again in 30 min?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

trcy said:


> If that's the case you may be in for a very painful lesson...


So will the pup


----------



## Mary Jane

I'm so sorry reading this but if your puppy has parvovirus antibiotics will do nothing. Can any friend or family member lend you the $100 for the vet visit? Your puppy deserves a chance.


----------



## lindadrusilla

Even if he had it when you got him, assuming he really has parvo, all the more you should get him to the vet now cos the earlier he's treated, put on IV and all, the higher chance he'll survive.. 

Not trying to scare you, the other 2 pups that died went to the vet late I was told like a week after the symptoms showed and the vet from the shops they were bought from said was puppy flu or something, gave some meds & sent them home. When they got to my vet, they were already very dehydrated & weak. 

Call me paranoid but I wouldnt take any chances. Beg, borrow or steal, i'd get my dog to the vet. But i guess thats just me... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko

mommanomma said:


> I have some antibiotics from when I had an infection in my toe that maybe I could mix with water and syringe down his throat or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That could kill him...


----------



## E.Hatch

"Call me paranoid but I wouldnt take any chances. Beg, borrow or steal, i'd get my dog to the vet. But i guess thats just me..."

Agreed.

I can't even read this thread anymore


----------



## mommanomma

The only friends we have already lent us the money to buy the dog in the first place and they are low on money too since the husband can't work cuz he had knee surgery. I just got off the phone with the vet and there is a credit thing that I can apply for so that I don't have to pay right now. I'm getting that set up and if I qualify I'm taking him in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Thank The Lord I qualified so I'm getting the pup and my kid ready to go to the vet and we are off. I'm still giving him a syringe of water every few mins and we will be at the vet soon. Things are starting to turn up of my fur baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

Be an adult, take responsibility for the life you've taken in, and go to the vet. 

Water in syringes and antibiotics that you were taking for your toe are not going to do anything for this puppy. It might not be parvo, but it sounds like he's got something.

If money is an issue, bring your dying puppy in there and see what you can do about payment plans. Anything less is just completely irresponsible for you and your husband.


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> Thank The Lord I qualified so I'm getting the pup and my kid ready to go to the vet and we are off. I'm still giving him a syringe of water every few mins and we will be at the vet soon. Things are starting to turn up of my fur baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck. Keep us updated. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## mommanomma

I have a credit plan set up with the vet and we are heading there now. I'll keep updating when we figure out what's going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin

I'm glad you are off to the vet. That is the right moral thing to do. You might want to think about the long run carefully. From the sounds of it you can't afford a dog and you don't have a supportive husband. This may cause more conflict and family upheaval and be dangerous for the dog. 
Best wishes.


----------



## mommanomma

My husband is in between companies and just got set up with his new company as a boss. He trains people and sells stuff and since everything is still so new he is not seeing all of his money yet. We can afford the dog but we didn't plan on something so drastic. And no he is not supportive but he is a good man and a great father and keeps us fed and housed. This is just a really unexpected thing at awful timing. But as I've said I've taken care of it and we are on our way to the vet so we can stop with the judging of my life now k? I'm stressed enough as is.


----------



## FrankieC

DutchKarin said:


> I'm glad you are off to the vet. That is the right moral thing to do. You might want to think about the long run carefully. From the sounds of it you can't afford a dog and you don't have a supportive husband. This may cause more conflict and family upheaval and be dangerous for the dog.
> Best wishes.


Agreed!


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> My husband is in between companies and just got set up with his new company as a boss. He trains people and sells stuff and since everything is still so new he is not seeing all of his money yet. We can afford the dog but we didn't plan on something so drastic. And no he is not supportive but he is a good man and a great father and keeps us fed and housed. This is just a really unexpected thing at awful timing. But as I've said I've taken care of it and we are on our way to the vet so we can stop with the judging of my life now k?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So get off the computer and go......


----------



## lindadrusilla

For the puppy's sake, I hope its not parvo. 

I really shouldnt say this now cos of the dire situation, but I couldnt really dont know when is the suitable time to do so either. If money is a concern and you had to borrow to buy the pup, for what reason I'm not sure, but I think it might be better to rehome the pup. Sorry. 

Its really not cheap to keep a dog, much so a gsd or any other big dogs. They require quality food, toys to keep them busy, crate, beds, training, and of course as now you know, vet bills dont come cheap. 

There is a thread somewhere asking how much people spend per year on their dogs. Maybe you want to have a look there for an estimate. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I'm on my phone in the car. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> I'm on my phone in the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gotcha. Good luck.


----------



## stmcfred

I'm glad the puppy is going to the vets. But you shouldn't have gotten him in the first place if you had to borrow the money to buy him. Puppies cost way more than the original purchase price. 

And also, please don't post on a message board while driving.


----------



## mommanomma

The reason we borrowed the money for the dog is because the woman we got him from is going through menopause so she wouldn't accept a check and just cash is later in the week. (She's a family friend so idk why this is.) and there was another person wanting the dog so the lady's sons girlfriend offered the money and had us pay her when we got it. We had been eating for a dog since her last litter and didn't want to miss out on a pet again. We can afford it just fine, we just had to deal with the lady being a brat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

mommanomma said:


> My husband is in between companies and just got set up with his new company as a boss. He trains people and sells stuff and since everything is still so new he is not seeing all of his money yet. We can afford the dog but we didn't plan on something so drastic. And no he is not supportive but he is a good man and a great father and keeps us fed and housed. This is just a really unexpected thing at awful timing. But as I've said I've taken care of it and we are on our way to the vet so we can stop with the judging of my life now k? I'm stressed enough as is.


I'm glad you're taking care of it.

Sorry you feel this way. No, i'm not judging you. Was just thinking for the pup in the long run, especially since gsd tend to have quite a few health issues so to speak. 

Anyway, wish you and your pup all the best. Didnt mean to add to your stress. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

No worries I'm not the one driving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

Just keep us posted how your baby's doing please. 

Hope everything is alright  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

mommanomma said:


> The reason we borrowed the money for the dog is because the woman we got him from is going through menopause so she wouldn't accept a check and just cash is later in the week. (She's a family friend so idk why this is.) and there was another person wanting the dog so the lady's sons girlfriend offered the money and had us pay her when we got it. We had been eating for a dog since her last litter and didn't want to miss out on a pet again. We can afford it just fine, we just had to deal with the lady being a brat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is all water under the bridge. Your main concern right now is for your pup. Please let us know what the vet says. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## mommanomma

lindadrusilla said:


> I'm glad you're taking care of it.
> 
> Sorry you feel this way. No, i'm not judging you. Was just thinking for the pup in the long run, especially since gsd tend to have quite a few health issues so to speak.
> 
> Anyway, wish you and your pup all the best. Didnt mean to add to your stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I apologize for being snappy I'm just not so collected ATM 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

mommanomma said:


> I apologize for being snappy I'm just not so collected ATM
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats ok. I dont remember being very composed when my dog had that pinkish diarrhoea that was the smell of dead fish & rotten blood! Take care of the lil one. 

Still hoping its not parvo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

If it is parvo and you are denied Care Credit tell us where you are. We might be able to get him to a family that can get the pup treatment.


----------



## stmcfred

Gotcha  

I'm glad he's getting to the vet. Hope it's not parvo and anything serious.


----------



## madis

mommanomma said:


> Well this is heartbreaking for me to write but my husband is being a royal douche saying that he can't afford to take him to the vet that he was going to take him in for his shots and bring him home and that there is nothing that we can do for him. He thinks that I need to get my ass off google because he doesn't have parvo and if he does he had it when we got him and there's nothing we can do. He won't let me take him to the vet and he won't let me do anything for this poor baby. Anybody have any at home treatments that I can do to keep him holding on? I will do anything for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I AM LITERALLY IN TEARS! HE WAS THE ONE WHO "LOVES" GSDs AND NOW THAT TRAGEDY HAS STRUCK ITS JUST "Oh well"?!?!? He is neglecting that dog! You have shown that you really care about your puppy and if I were you I would have some very choice words to say to my husband. You can try REGULAR pedialite to get some of his fluids back but his future is bleak if he doesn't get IMMEDIATE medical attention. Not to mention, if it is in fact parvo, your yard is already contaminated with the virus.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

IM SO GLAD YOU ARE GOING! Please let us know who you are and maybe we can help out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

madis said:


> I AM LITERALLY IN TEARS! HE WAS THE ONE WHO "LOVES" GSDs AND NOW THAT TRAGEDY HAS STRUCK ITS JUST "Oh well"?!?!? He is neglecting that dog! You have shown that you really care about your puppy and if I were you I would have some very choice words to say to my husband. You can try REGULAR pedialite to get some of his fluids back but his future is bleak if he doesn't get IMMEDIATE medical attention. Not to mention, if it is in fact parvo, your yard is already contaminated with the virus.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is on her way to the vet.


----------



## mommanomma

Were waiting on the vet now. The other animals in the waiting area are stressing him out so were in the car. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

mommanomma said:


> Were waiting on the vet now. The other animals in the waiting area are stressing him out so were in the car.
> 
> View attachment 173610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He looks so much like my Alvin  same age too, good luck! Keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

This is sad. You never should have gotten the puppy because you obviously don't have any way to care for him. You got very lucky with care credit. 

Hoping the pup has a chance, but I've seen a lot more active puppies die from parvo real easy. What a shame.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Praying for your pup and waiting for some good news!


----------



## Mishka&Milo

mommanomma said:


> I have some antibiotics from when I had an infection in my toe that maybe I could mix with water and syringe down his throat or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Don't use any medicine on your dog until you ask a vet!! ESPECIALLY medicine for an adult human. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

He tested a strong positive for parvo meaning he got infected from his previous owners. It's going to be $2500 for hospitalization and $550 for at home care. We can't afford either at the moment so we are trying I decide what to do. I'm so upset that my little Napoleon is so sick  idk what to do now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

He's in such critical condition that the doctor says he only has a 40% of surviving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

I guess this puppy's fate has already been decided then. What is your vet suggesting since I'm sure you mentioned you don't have the money?


----------



## mommanomma

He suggested putting him down and making the previous owners pay for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang

Man...What a sad story..So sorry for the pup...I will be a lady and keep my mouth shut here..I am so sorry...I hope you can get past this..I am sorry...


----------



## madis

Lilie said:


> She is on her way to the vet.


Yeah by the time I finished trying it she said she was going. I Know they are a good family on hard times, I hope the pup is okay


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

I am so terribly sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

The only think I'm thankful for is that my son is still to young to realize that we're taking his puppy away and I don't have to explain this to him. I feel so awful for my puppy and I wish there was something I could do for him :'( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mishka&Milo

My parvo puppy lived. I gave her the chance and she made it. 40% is still a chance! I feel so bad for that innocent puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

Did you miss my post? *Where are you located? Maybe we can get this pup to someone who can care for him.*


----------



## Lilie

A hard lesson to learn at the expense of a puppy's life.


----------



## mommanomma

I'm in Perris, ca


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo

Lilie said:


> A hard lesson to learn at the expense of a puppy's life.



It really is. I'm trying to just keep my mouth shut. It's so angering. I really hope she finds someone who will help that poor puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

mommanomma said:


> I'm in Perris, ca


OK, members... anybody near Perris, CA in rescue or veterinary profession that could network this kid to safety? Even a family with previous at-home TX experience for parvo. Let's make this another happy ending like Gator.


----------



## mommanomma

If anybody can take him and care for him I would be more than grateful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I feel so bad for this puppy even before getting sick (living in the garage and yard). I am glad you took him to the vet so he didn't suffer at home.

*Please know you cannot get another puppy because the Parvo virus is now in your home, yard, garage. It lives in the soil. If you get another puppy it will get parvo too.*


----------



## Mishka&Milo

Can this be posted in the urgent section? So more people can see it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

GSDAlphaMom said:


> *Please know you cannot get another puppy because the Parvo virus is now in your home, yard, garage. It lives in the soil. If you get another puppy it will get parvo too.*


This.

I googled rescues in your area. I got these:
German Shepherd Resources from Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
? California German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

Before you opt for euth, contact them and see if they'll accept an emergency surrender.


----------



## gsdsar

I am very very sorry for your puppy. I would look online for resources that help pay for treatment. How much did you get approved for through Care Crefit? Is that enough for home treatment? Can you contact rescues in the area for help? It may mean surrendering the dog, but he would have a chance? Can you afford 24 hours of hospitalization until you can try and find help? 

If I was closer I would take him. But I am cross country. No way he would survive. 

Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I'm in my laptop searching for a rescue center or someone who can care for him. A few people want to donate money but I don't want to take money from people. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched

mommanomma said:


> I'm in my laptop searching for a rescue center or someone who can care for him. A few people want to donate money but I don't want to take money from people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I guarantee no one wants to give you money, it's for the puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

how young is this dog?

you might be over extending , overdoing it . A young pup can satisfy his needs for movement by himself . 
Great chapter on it in the Billinghurst book. 

Dogs need , secure , uninterrupted rest.

physiological stressors depress the immune system


----------



## marbury

carmspack said:


> how young is this dog?
> 
> you might be over extending , overdoing it . A young pup can satisfy his needs for movement by himself .
> Great chapter on it in the Billinghurst book.
> 
> Dogs need , secure , uninterrupted rest.
> 
> physiological stressors depress the immune system


Parvo


----------



## boomer11

i agree with the title of the thread. you were no where ready for a dog much less a german shepherd.


----------



## DJEtzel

Please put the dog to sleep and stop letting him suffer. At this point, he either needs treatment or to be put to sleep. You're dragging it out and making him suffer.

Please also never get another dog in your life.


----------



## mommanomma

I've called places and they either won't take him or they don't answer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

If I had known he didn't have his shots before we got him I never would have taken him. And to those telling me to never get another dog you can shut your mouths! I've done plenty enough to care for this dog and it's in no way my fault that any of this happened. It wasn't my choice to get a dog and it's not my choice that he's sick. Thanks. 

*** Please watch your language on this board. Swearing in any form (that includes using symbols or odd spellings) is not allowed. Admin*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Back off OP, you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## DJEtzel

**edited quote removed by ADMIN**

How old is he? If you had done your research, you would know that a puppy isn't fully vaccinated until 16 weeks. So you're still irresponsible. You also admitted that you took the puppy out for numerous walks, where he easily could have been exposed to/picked up parvo. So you don't know it isn't your fault. 

You don't have the knowledge, support, or money to take care of a dog, and now you have parvo in and around your house. If you get another puppy, it will be as good as dead.


----------



## Mishka&Milo

mommanomma said:


> I've called places and they either won't take him or they don't answer
> 
> 
> Then maybe go stand on the road and beg. Call everyone in your town. Knock on EVERY door. Do some work! If you kill this innocent baby, never get another dog. The poor puppy has suffered enough.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

The vet told me that there is no way that he got the parvo from us and it is nowhere inside my house, my yard yes, but not in my home. And instead of trying to help find a home for him your just telling me what a bad person I am. I really don't need that so seriously grow up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And FYI I've been on the phone for the last hour calling places to try to get him help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

Last ditch ideas: try your local humane society (NOT ANIMAL CONTROL, he'll be dead by morning). Ask if any of the techs or staff at the vet will take him and sign him over.

Have the vet assess his suffering. You can treat at home but if he's past dehydrated there isn't a whole lot of hope. There are folks on here who have treated parvo at home before.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Well you guys know my thoughts on parvo and owners who don't prevent it. I will say no more, but my heart is shredded for this gorgeous pup. 

Please do let the person who sold you this dog know what is going on in case there are others who might need help. 

If you do ever get another dog, please don't do so until it can be an inside dog and you can afford proper puppy care which is a series of shots.

Be at peace little pup. I'm sorry.


----------



## DJEtzel

mommanomma said:


> The vet told me that there is no way that he got the parvo from us and it is nowhere inside my house, my yard yes, but not in my home. And instead of trying to help find a home for him your just telling me what a bad person I am. I really don't need that so seriously grow up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've seen parvo and irresponsible owners a hundred times over. There is no help here. I'm surprised he's held on this long with the pictures and condition you say he is in. Minutes can mean the difference between life and death when treating a parvo pup. 

How long have you had him for?


----------



## Courtney

Treatment cost concerns- did you discuss Care Credit with the vets office?

Pet Credit Card - Veterinary Payment Options | CareCredit&#153; 

Although the odds do not appear to be on this pups favor


----------



## stmcfred

How wasn't it your choice to get the dog if your husband only agreed to the dog if it was left outside?? 



mommanomma said:


> It wasn't my choice to get a dog .........
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





mommanomma said:


> Bringing him indoors is completely out of the question. My husband agreed to getting the puppy only if he would remain outside permanently.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

Courtney said:


> Treatment cost concerns- did you discuss Care Credit with the vets office?
> 
> Pet Credit Card - Veterinary Payment Options | CareCredit™
> 
> Although the odds do not appear to be on this pups favor


They've supposed been approved for care credit.

But can't afford anything more than the test.


----------



## stmcfred

It is everywhere your dog as been. I had a puppy that died of parvo and I had to go through craziness to get rid of it before I got my replacement pup (they were from the pound, my replacement puppy is now 9 years old) 





mommanomma said:


> The vet told me that there is no way that he got the parvo from us and it is nowhere inside my house, my yard yes, but not in my home. And instead of trying to help find a home for him your just telling me what a bad person I am. I really don't need that so seriously grow up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

If you are doing nothing! Do this give Gatorade" pedialite " pepto bismal" you will have too force it down! Get a syringe!
Do this every 30 minutes! You need to get fluids in the pup now! Bill


----------



## Lucy Dog

So where's the puppy and what's he doing now? Just sitting around suffering somewhere? He's not out in your yard, right?


----------



## zgil86

Why would anyone keep such a little pup in yard or garage all day. This really sucks. He should be inside and going outside for walks, run around and back inside. Poor puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse

Lucy Dog said:


> *So where's the puppy and what's he doing now?* Just sitting around suffering somewhere? He's not out in your yard, right?


I was wondering the same thing. 
About 2 hours ago at the vet...and now what? 

Kat


----------



## Mishka&Milo

You aren't a bad person. You just made an uneducated decision. I agree with the pedialyte. That's what I gave my parvo puppy.... And people telling you not to get another dog... That's because of the parvo that will be on your land. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom

Wish I hadn't read this thread.  Makes me sick!


----------



## bill

bill said:


> If you are doing nothing! Do this give Gatorade" pedialite " pepto bismal" you will have too force it down! Get a syringe!
> Do this every 30 minutes! You need to get fluids in the pup now! Bill


Give a teaspoon of pep to" this helps with the tore up stomach.
Force feed the pediolite! If you stay on top of this! Every 30 minutes! You can give the pup a chance! It will be a all night job" and a stinky mess " but you will give him a chance! P.S.
Bleach water kills parvo" spray the yard" there is a thread on here about that. Good luck! Bill


----------



## LoveEcho

Keeping such a young puppy outside is just shameful. Not knowing about parvo, fine, whatever, you're uneducated. But what a sad life that dog had being left outside during the prime period he needs to be with YOU. You were in no financial position to take in another living being (sorry, the no-check thing is the worst excuse I've ever heard). I hope you learned your lesson.

Also, seeing as your vet is saying "it's in your yard and not your house," he clearly doesn't know SQUAT and I'm not convinced that the parvo is not your fault through carelessness. Even if the pup was (disgustingly) not let in the house ever, YOU were with the pup outside and YOU tracked it into the house. 

Some people just should never be allowed to own dogs


----------



## Neko

Feel bad for the dog wish I did not read this thread. was not your decision to get the dog and the husband is not supportive? than who got the dog? the child? I am so confused and sad.


----------



## Neko

stmcfred said:


> How wasn't it your choice to get the dog if your husband only agreed to the dog if it was left outside??


exactly this is sad so sad


----------



## stmcfred

Here's the thing. You can't afford a dog. You have an unsupportive husband who doesn't care for dogs and you have a young baby. You are in no position to have a pet. Unfortunately this puppy had to pay the ultimate price. Please do yourself a favor and do not bring another pet home.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hey folks, I hope all of the negativity you are directing at the OP makes you feel better but, I can guarantee you it is not helping the puppy. The OP has followed a lot of the advice given on this thread and is looking for ways to help this puppy. Let's focus our efforts on brainstorming possible pathways for the OP to find help for this puppy. 

To the OP, in my area, there are clinics that have programs to assist folks who can not afford treatment... most are funded through large animal advocacy organizations. Ask your local/regional SPCAs and Humane Societies to learn if there are similar programs in your area.

And, as already mentioned, the other area I would look into is a vet or GSD rescue organization that would be willing to assume responsibility of treating this pup if you surrender ownership.

So sorry that you and your puppy are going through all of this.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

If you have walked in your garage or your yard then yes it is in your house. It is on the bottom of your shoes from walking where your dog has been. If you get another puppy it will get parvo. 

Educate yourself. 'If you had known the puppy didn't have it shots you wouldn't have gotten it'. Puppies need a series of shots. Any new puppy needs a wellness visit upon arrival. You are responsible for educating yourself. Please don't put another puppy through this.


----------



## DJEtzel

LifeofRiley said:


> Hey folks, I hope all of the negativity you are directing at the OP makes you feel better but, I can guarantee you it is not helping the puppy. The OP has followed a lot of the advice given on this thread and is looking for ways to help this puppy. Let's focus our efforts on brainstorming possible pathways for the OP to find help for this puppy.


 It's not going to help this puppy, but it will hopefully prevent the same thing from happening to another puppy.


----------



## Neko

Sorry for being negative, but this house should never have a dog again.


----------



## Jack's Dad

DJEtzel said:


> It's not going to help this puppy, but it will hopefully prevent the same thing from happening to another puppy.


Might also prevent people from joining this forum.
It's hard to compete with all the morally superior people on here. Apparently there is a large group who came out of the womb educated in all things and never made a mistake or did something stupid.


----------



## blehmannwa

What a heartbreak.


----------



## Loneforce

Jack's Dad said:


> Might also prevent people from joining this forum.
> It's hard to compete with all the morally superior people on here. Apparently there is a large group who came out of the womb educated in all things and never made a mistake or did something stupid.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DJEtzel

Jack's Dad said:


> Might also prevent people from joining this forum.
> It's hard to compete with all the morally superior people on here. Apparently there is a large group who came out of the womb educated in all things and never made a mistake or did something stupid.


It's not stupid, it's irresponsible and preventable. 

We're talking about neglect here. Can't afford/refuses vet care so she's going to let the pup sit at home and die? 

Mistakes that I've made haven't killed anything, sorry not sorry.


----------



## brightspot

DJEtzel said:


> It's not stupid, it's irresponsible and preventable.
> 
> We're talking about neglect here. Can't afford/refuses vet care so she's going to let the pup sit at home and die?
> 
> Mistakes that I've made haven't killed anything, sorry not sorry.


She is AT the vet right now trying to find a way to help her pup.


----------



## marbury

There are three vets listed in Perris, CA. Perris Valley Vet Clinic, Perris Animal Hospital, and Nuevo Road Animal Hospital. The first does not have Care Credit listed as payment on their website. Nuevo does accept Care Credit. Perris Animal Hospital appears to be a public service.

With that information, we can probably assume that unless the OP traveled to an e-clinic the dog was evaluated at Nuevo. Does anybody want to reach out and see about options re: crowd funding? I'm way too far.

I'm not here to bicker or scold anyone with thumbs and a conscience, I'm here to help this pup.


----------



## DJEtzel

brightspot said:


> She is AT the vet right now trying to find a way to help her pup.


Did you read all of the posts? She went to the vet and they said the puppy had parvo, but they didn't have the money to treat him, so they aren't.


----------



## GSDav8r

Jack's Dad said:


> Might also prevent people from joining this forum.
> It's hard to compete with all the morally superior people on here. Apparently there is a large group who came out of the womb educated in all things and never made a mistake or did something stupid.


Sorry for the long read...

I'm the new guy here, but I've been a longtime member of several other forums. I agree with this. While mistakes were definitely made, the lashing out could definitely drive people away, people who also need help for their dogs. They may be coming for answers, but may feel nervous, shy, or terrified to ask a question. As a result, the dog may not get the assistance it needs.

As an example, there's a pet section on one of my other forums and I posted a question (forget the topic) and it lead into a conversation of the unfortunate incident we experienced with our Beagle Pokey.

I was away on a trip and came home one afternoon after work while it was raining. I asked my wife where Pokey was (he was an inside dog, just out for a bit) and she said he was in the backyard. It hadn't been raining too long; she didn't even notice that it started. We immediately went back to get him, but could not find him anywhere. Our yard is completely fenced in.

Well, Pokey had never dug a hole in his life, but with the softer dirt he decided to dig, got out and was hit by a car at the end of our street just moments after we ran out looking for him. It was all such an unfortunate sequence of events that happened in just the right pattern. We were devastated.

ANYway, the folks on the forum took that and started throwing around pretty negative stuff (not near this strong). We're loving, responsible owners, but now that we have our little Luger I'm hesitant to post pictures there and share my exiting news with them. Bad things happen. We're human! 

Reading this thread has freaked me out. We've done so much research prior to getting a GSD, but I feel it's tough to be prepared for everything. I must have called my wife two or three times today telling her all about Parvo symptoms and to let me know ASAP if Loog starts showing any of them (I'm paranoid now, thanks, lol). He's had his first shot and only stays inside the house or brief potty/poo breaks in the backyard. I swear, it's scary that I feel I'm looking out more for little Loog than my own kids when they were born!  

Edit: Hopefully I won't get excommunicated for posting that!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Unfortunately, like in your case, accidents happen when you do everything right. You didn't do anything irresponsible.

But denying vet care and ignorance is not an excuse for letting a dog die, I'm sorry.


----------



## blehmannwa

I had never heard of parvo when I got my first two rescue dogs from the shelter. I bought them with a spare change jar. We were planning a wedding and my husband's job hadn't started yet. 
I took my two pups on a roadtrip and they both developed parvo-like symptoms. My little fat girl Troi ended up at the vet for three days and a thousand dollars. Her sister. Crusher, got sick right after. We couldn't afford to hospitalize Crusher and since it was not Parvo but a similar G.I issue, we kept her at home. We fed her fluids for days. I remember being so happy when she ate baby food only to vomit it up. Finally I was holding her on my lap and some dry kibble fell out of my pocket. She ate it and began to recover.

So many mistakes, two pups, stress, no money, unaware of vet costs.

I have to say that a lot of these comments would have devastated me. I had read about dogs and owned adult dogs but until I saw that illness in my pups, it was just scary words. 

This is a tragedy for the family, the pup and the (menopausal?) breeder. I see no need to pile on with harsh words.


----------



## selzer

I've never dealt with Parvo. 

I am sorry that your puppy has gotten this awful disease. 

You are living a nightmare, and I am sure you do not want this to happen to any other critter. It is true that you can track parvo into your home, and that it can live in your yard for up to two years, may be more. Bleach will kill it in the yard and in your home, but you must be vigilant. I think bleached surfaces have to allow the bleach solution to sit for 10 minutes before being wiped off. 

Any other puppy you get will get this disease from you home/yard if you do not find and follow the directions for killing parvo in the environment. 

I hope your pup can pull through, or that you end his suffering. It is sad. How long have you had the puppy?


----------



## readaboutdogs

I know someone who had a pup with parvovirus. I believe he was treated at the SPCA in tx, they didn't have to sign him over and had payment arrangements. He pulled thru. Hope the best for your pup and you.


----------



## mommanomma

So here's my update... Instead of dealing with rude people giving me crap I spent my time helping him rather than bickering. Water with a syringe every few mins, some pepto, keeping him warm, etc.. I finally found a place that took him in so he is currently at an animal hospital for the next few days under 24hour care and they are working out a payment plan with us. I would thank the people here but 90% of you were no help at all. And to the people who weren't being jerks thank you very much for your compassion. Things are really looking up for Napoleon!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> So here's my update... Instead of dealing with rude people giving me crap I spent my time helping him rather than bickering. Water with a syringe every few mins, some pepto, keeping him warm, etc.. I finally found a place that took him in so he is currently at an animal hospital for the next few days under 24hour care and they are working out a payment plan with us. I would thank the people here but 90% of you were no help at all. And to the people who weren't being jerks thank you very much for your compassion. Things are really looking up for Napoleon!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 This is the best news I heard all day! I hope he pulls through ok. Prayers to Napoleon, your family, and the vets taking care of him.


----------



## JulieBays

I really, really tried to keep from chiming in... 

Anyway, I agree with some of the other posters regarding the fact that we all make stupid mistakes. In the OP's case, she made plenty of them. However, 25 years ago, I had a couple of Beagles. I loved them with all of my heart. It was about that time that heartworm disease started really showing its ugly face. I didn't want to spend the extra money on something that I'd never heard of. So, I didn't pay the money for medicine for Annette, my female Beagle. I thought that heartworm medicine was just a way for vets to make money. Annette died in my arms. It was sudden. She didn't suffer but I still killed her. I had the means and the knowledge and should have given her the darn pill. I don't think I ever fully got over it. It might be the reason it took me over 25 years to commit to another dog. My other Beagle died lonely at my ex-husband's house. It's really a long story but now that I'm over 50... I would never, ever get a pet without having the knowledge I need to take care of it.

But, I am over 50 and have raised my kids, learned my lessons and still beat myself up for the stupid mistakes I have made. The OP here is .... well. I hope that she didn't just get mad and took to heart some of what you all tried to tell her. I have a feeling she will never repeat it.

This being said, I also have to say that I've been a white collar crime prosecutor for a lot of years. Anyone who wants to help should NOT give to the OP. Please think before you throw money at an internet post! If a vet tells you that the pup is there, than okay. But, do not let your passion of these prior posts jade you to the possibility of a scam. I don't think it is but, I had one woman on Facebook who convinced many that her daughter was dying of cancer. Pictures and all. It was a scam to get money. Sorry to put this in this thread but I felt that it needed to be said.


----------



## mommanomma

@selzer we got him on Saturday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego

Glad he's doing better,
but what are you going to do if he makes it? Your yard is still contaminated and you'll be extremely financially pressed.Just worried if he makes itand gets sick again 

So glad he's doing okay


----------



## Chip18

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I feel so bad for this puppy even before getting sick (living in the garage and yard). I am glad you took him to the vet so he didn't suffer at home.
> 
> *Please know you cannot get another puppy because the Parvo virus is now in your home, yard, garage. It lives in the soil. If you get another puppy it will get parvo too.*


I was told to wait a year. We lost a Boxer baby to Parvo BYB got him checked at the vet the day if we got her and she was already infected but we kept her and fought and lost.

She lasted two weeks.


----------



## jlhorowitz36

mego said:


> Glad he's doing better,
> but what are you going to do if he makes it? Your yard is still contaminated and you'll be extremely financially pressed.Just worried if he makes itand gets sick again
> 
> So glad he's doing okay


Parvo puppies typically develope an immunity to parvo after surviving it. Not likely to get reinfected.


----------



## mommanomma

Some people say he can only get it once so when he comes home he's fine and others have said to go ahead and get his parvo vaccine. Since it is late I will begin tomoro but I plan on hardcore bleaching everything that has been touched by Napoleon (AND all our shoes) and when he gets home keep him in a small area for a while till he is 100% and then continue life with him as if none of this ever happened.. We don't plan on owning any more critters but if that changes in the future then I will know more of what I'm doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

mego said:


> Glad he's doing better,
> but what are you going to do if he makes it? Your yard is still contaminated and you'll be extremely financially pressed.Just worried if he makes itand gets sick again
> 
> So glad he's doing okay


Unless there is a case out there of which I am unaware, they cannot easily get parvo again. Lifetime 'vaccination'!

OP, CONGRATS! Keep up! Water alone isn't enough, go grab some Pedalyte or another electorlyte solution and KEEP AT IT! Woohoo!

ETA: be prepared for lots of bloody diarrhea. Keep your kids well away. Oh, and he can't get any vaccinations while he's ill. Give it a good few weeks of window after he's feeling better before vaccinating.


----------



## JulieBays

mommanomma said:


> Some people say he can only get it once so when he comes home he's fine and others have said to go ahead and get his parvo vaccine. Since it is late I will begin tomoro but I plan on hardcore bleaching everything that has been touched by Napoleon (AND all our shoes) and when he gets home keep him in a small area for a while till he is 100% and then continue life with him as if none of this ever happened.. We don't plan on owning any more critters but if that changes in the future then I will know more of what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So, in less than 24 hours, he went from dying to okay? Are you sure?


----------



## mommanomma

He's in the animal hospital so he won't be home for a few days. And when he is 100% healed and healthy then we are going to get the parvo vaccine for him (better safe than sorry) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@julie the new vet that I took him to said that he is in bad shape but they have a great record of saving pups from parvo so he is really confident in napoleons recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs

You might google AFRP (animal friends rescue project) financial assist for pets. There were phone numbers in CA. I remembering reading something on them helping people get care for their pets.


----------



## marbury

mommanomma said:


> @julie the new vet that I took him to said that he is in bad shape but they have a great record of saving pups from parvo so he is really confident in napoleons recovery.


Keep a guarded optimism. We deal with a LOT of parvo at our clinic and they don't all make it. Some even walk in on their own and just don't have the heart, although they're usually complicated by intestinal parasites or other issues. But there are others that arrive hardly conscious and walk out three weeks later good as new, so it's really up to the treatment plan and the pup's response to it. Visit often and clean clean clean.


----------



## lindadrusilla

So sorry for the pup. 

The OP left the thread i suppose? 

Are you hearing any of these? There might be vet clinics that can help & people had also successfully treated parvo at home. It does takes more work though... 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

mommanomma said:


> @selzer we got him on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is a 3-7 day incubation period for the virus. It is very likely that your puppy was infected at the breeder's. 

It isn't very helpful though. The first shots, if given too early land when the dog is under it's dam's immunity and is totally ineffective. If given within 24 hours of getting the puppy, the puppy still requires time to build antibodies in its system. So for the first few days, after that first shot -- and even then you have to worry about when the dam's immunity runs out, I usually tell people to wait until a few days to a week after the second set of shots before taking the dog anywhere that other dog's frequent, and not to take them to high dog traffic areas until after their Parvo-Distemper series are completed. 

This really sucks. The pup was _probably _infected at the breeder's. And I would call and let her know the pup has Parvo, the sooner the better. She also _should _have warned you to be careful with the puppy, and where to not take it, and all about vaccinations. But maybe she was not capable of doing so. 

John Q Public might not know about how deadly and how quick Parvo can strike. Breeders really need to be more proactive, because they don't have any excuses for not knowing and warning people.


----------



## JulieBays

mommanomma said:


> @julie the new vet that I took him to said that he is in bad shape but they have a great record of saving pups from parvo so he is really confident in napoleons recovery.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is good news. You are in California, right?


----------



## Oskar's Human

Im no expert but if its parvo it requires immediate vet attention not to put it bluntly but parvo can kill them in a matter of days. You gotta get him medical attention asap. I dont know tell your husband you paid for the dog if you dont invest in him now it will be all for naught... I feel weird putting it that way but i suppose you would have to approach him on his own terms...?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

Sorry for previous post; took too long to post cos of my dog... 

Glad he's found help finally. 

Do not ever hesitate to get help when your dog looks ill or if you suspect something.

When I got Magick from the shop, dont judge cos there is no animal rescue here in saudi arabia, I found a teeny tiny bug on him, which looked like a flea so i googled all pictures of fleas. But the vet was not convinced as he said that the climate here in Riyadh is too dry for fleas to survive. I subsequently killed one, wrapped in tissue & brought it down to him. He examined it under a microscope and agreed it was a flea. 

I also happened to read that dogs with fleas might get tapeworm from swallowing a flea infected with tapeworm larvae, so I also inspected his feces for eggs that would look like rice grains - positive. Took a pic & brought along to the vet. 

He was given deworming tab & almost immediately eliminated the tapeworm, almost 30cm!!! The next thing i knew, that pinkish watery parvo stool. 

He was only with me for 5 days, already 3 vet visits & hospitalised on the 4th. So dont be afraid to be paranoid, cos its better than being sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley

mommanomma said:


> @julie the new vet that I took him to said that he is in bad shape but they have a great record of saving pups from parvo so he is really confident in napoleons recovery.



So happy to hear this news! 

You are doing the right thing by this puppy. I am so glad that you were able to find a vet to work with you.

Be prepared for some emotional highs and lows along this journey.


----------



## bill

I was told by a vet. No one knows when. The antibodies in the colostrum" the mothers milk! Runs out! That is why you wait till all of the shots are given. That is why they give so many shots" if you give a shot and the pup still has mothers antibodies" the shot is useless! Good luck! Bill


----------



## readaboutdogs

Oh, and glad you found a way! Hoping the best!


----------



## mommanomma

The vet that he is at has NEVER lost a parvo puppy, and they have dealt with them by the litter before. I understand that anything can happen but I'm being optimistic about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@Julie yes I'm in California. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

Well to stay on topic and I guess the topic is Parvo and puppies, question, don't real "Breeders" not BYB's release puppies into new homes at 8 weeks? 

If this is the case, puppies won't have full immunity till 16 weeks so the rule of thumb would be don't expose them to the possibility of the virus (high dog areas) until they've had time to build up immunity...16 weeks.

Not really sure if that's a question or a statement but you get the gist, I'll trust.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Sooooo glad you found a clinic to take him and happy to hear you are educating yourself on owning a pet. Postive thoughts the little guy comes through ok.


----------



## Shaina

Chip18 said:


> Well to stay on topic and I guess the topic is Parvo and puppies, question, don't real "Breeders" not BYB's release puppies into new homes at 8 weeks?
> 
> If this is the case, puppies won't have full immunity till 16 weeks so the rule of thumb would be don't expose them to the possibility of the virus (high dog areas) until they've had time to build up immunity...16 weeks.
> 
> Not really sure if that's a question or a statement but you get the gist, I'll trust.


It's a hard toss up because the reality is that 7-16 weeks time period that puppies really need to socialize/experience new things and it's a great time to introduce them as a family member. Obviously, we want our pups to be social and exposed to the world, but have to be so so careful because of their lack of immunity. It's really not fair that such a nasty disease can kill a puppy so quickly.


----------



## Oskar's Human

lindadrusilla said:


> Sorry for previous post; took too long to post cos of my dog...
> 
> Glad he's found help finally.
> 
> Do not ever hesitate to get help when your dog looks ill or if you suspect something.
> 
> When I got Magick from the shop, dont judge cos there is no animal rescue here in saudi arabia, I found a teeny tiny bug on him, which looked like a flea so i googled all pictures of fleas. But the vet was not convinced as he said that the climate here in Riyadh is too dry for fleas to survive. I subsequently killed one, wrapped in tissue & brought it down to him. He examined it under a microscope and agreed it was a flea.
> 
> I also happened to read that dogs with fleas might get tapeworm from swallowing a flea infected with tapeworm larvae, so I also inspected his feces for eggs that would look like rice grains - positive. Took a pic & brought along to the vet.
> 
> He was given deworming tab & almost immediately eliminated the tapeworm, almost 30cm!!! The next thing i knew, that pinkish watery parvo stool.
> 
> He was only with me for 5 days, already 3 vet visits & hospitalised on the 4th. So dont be afraid to be paranoid, cos its better than being sorry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I too posted a bit late under similar circumstances. The whole situation makes me nervous. Looking at my lil pup right now my heart hurts for you. I too got a puppy during a time in my life when many have criticized my ability to care for him, so far my situation has proved more timely than yours. I would like to think anyone interested enough in owning their GSD to join a forum to discuss his health, behavior etc. is not wholly irresponsible and void of love when it comes to their little one. Not to fret, you are not a terrible person. You were just not prepared for the worst of the worst. I couldn't imagine finding out I just bought a puppy with such a deadly disease... do call the breeder and let them know so they can save the other puppies!!


----------



## Galathiel

Way back when, my parents bought me my 2nd GSD pup after my first German Shepherd passed away from old age. Brought home this feisty pup (unbeknownst to me a LC), who subsequently became extremely ill. It was diagnosed as coronavirus and was apparently very painful. I can remember the poor puppy groaning with it. We spent the next few days giving the pup fluids by mouth every hour around the clock. She was a trooper. I wonder now if it was parvo instead (back then I'd never even heard of parvo). The whole litter contracted it and my pup is the only one that survived. Thanks to my whole family pretty much. Even my married sisters would come over to help with the around the clock care.


----------



## Springbrz

@mommanomomma....I have read this entire thread. I have waited an entire day to process and reply to the good, the bad and the ugly of it. Are you a horrible person? I don't think so. You didn't go into this with malice in your heart. Uneducated...yes. We all have made uneducated decisions/choices in our lives. 
You have stepped up and found good care within your means for this innocent and dependent life. Good for you!
I truly hope your pup makes it through this horrible virus. I commend you for taking the lashing (albeit in with best of intentions by many) and rising to the task of finding good care for your puppy. 
It shows that you *are *a good person. 
I will pray for you and your puppy. Hopefully your pup will survive this. *Should your pup survive, please consider what you have been blessed with*. Bring your pup _into_ your home. Bring him into the hearts and daily life of your family. It will be a decision you will not regret. I promise!
Best of luck and prayers.


----------



## GSKnight

OMG, this thread really choked me up... I could almost hear the desperation in the voice of the OP as she typed. I have sympathy for the OP. When I rescued Viktor in 2011, I was making really good money, and he got the best of the best... now... I don't know what I would do if there was a major health issue.


----------



## E.Hatch

Any update on how Napoleon is doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I can't make it to visit him today because my husband already took two days off (for my birthday and for napoleons situation) we will be seeing him tomoro. But I have someone that is going over to check on him this afternoon and I'm about to call them right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Please keep us posted. Still praying for you and Napoleon.


----------



## madis

mommanomma said:


> So here's my update... Instead of dealing with rude people giving me crap I spent my time helping him rather than bickering. Water with a syringe every few mins, some pepto, keeping him warm, etc.. I finally found a place that took him in so he is currently at an animal hospital for the next few days under 24hour care and they are working out a payment plan with us. I would thank the people here but 90% of you were no help at all. And to the people who weren't being jerks thank you very much for your compassion. Things are really looking up for Napoleon!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This just made my day!!!! Keep strong, Napoleon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I spoke to a nurse and he has eaten for her a little bit and seems to be doing better, she can't give me a full evaluation till the doctor sees him so I'm going to call back later this afternoon. It's so good to hear that he's actually eating. I can't wait to see his furry little face tomoro! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

mommanomma said:


> I spoke to a nurse and he has eaten for her a little bit and seems to be doing better, she can't give me a full evaluation till the doctor sees him so I'm going to call back later this afternoon. It's so good to hear that he's actually eating. I can't wait to see his furry little face tomoro!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad he's doing better! You very obviously really care for the dog. I hope your husband is coming around to what care of a puppy really takes- I think he's the one people got angry with, not you. Keep up with the updates


----------



## SummerGSDLover

This is so sad. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## trcy

I hope you puppy pulls through. Sending positive thoughts out. I'm also glad you found help for him at a place that can work with your financial situation. Kudos to you!


----------



## blackshep

Hope your little pup pulls through! Sounds like you've found a good vet to help you out.

Best wishes for the little guy


----------



## dpc134

I am glad to hear that your pup is recieving the help needed to, hopefully, recover from this unfortunate incident. 
Don't get caught up in the negative posts by all the perfect people on this board. We all make mistakes and this was not an intentional neglectful action on your part. 
Also, for those that are so critical on keeping the dog outside, there is no reason that a GSD cannot thrive happily and healthy while living outside, as long as they have the proper food, water, shelter and companionship. There are many outside dogs that are neglected, but there are also inside dogs that are neglected. Judging the OP in a negative way based on where the dog primarily stays is not right.
To the OP, good luck and best wishes to your pup.


----------



## GSDav8r

Great to hear a little positive news on Napoleon. Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

I am very happy that Napoleon is getting vet care and I sure hope he pulls through this!

Just a note: for anyone who says they can't afford shots...any good feed and seed type store will have for sale a 5 or 7 way puppy or adult dog shot complete with the syringe. They are usually less than $10. And most shelters and Humane Societys do occasional low cost vaccinations.

I was mad when reading this thread, but more so at the breeder who didn't vaccinate the pups nor give you information and (sorry if this offends you) at your husband. I hope he is coming around somewhat regarding your pup.


----------



## Serbrider

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> I am very happy that Napoleon is getting vet care and I sure hope he pulls through this!
> 
> Just a note: for anyone who says they can't afford shots...any good feed and seed type store will have for sale a 5 or 7 way puppy or adult dog shot complete with the syringe. They are usually less than $10. And most shelters and Humane Societys do occasional low cost vaccinations.
> 
> I was mad when reading this thread, but more so at the breeder who didn't vaccinate the pups nor give you information and (sorry if this offends you) at your husband. I hope he is coming around somewhat regarding your pup.


For everything except rabies, I do my own shots. For my older dog I do the 3-way, for my cat I do the 3-way, and when I get my puppy, will probably do the first shots at the vet so I can get a full check up and bill of health, but all the boosters I'll do on my own, except rabies of course, which is legally only able to be administered by a veterinarian, which I then go get when they have the "discount shots" that are set up at various tractor supplies or similar.

I'm a bad girl I guess, I use the vet for rabies, emergencies, and initial checkups, and heartworm meds/testing if I need to. It saves me money... and I also just don't trust most of the vets in this area.



Hope the puppy pulls through!!!!


----------



## selzer

Sorry for the hijak. But be careful where you buy those shots. If they were transported improperly, or kept improperly, they will not provide the proper protection. Also, make sure the puppy is well when you vaccinate.

I would not take my puppy to a shelter for shots, sorry. Shelters are often teeming with diseases, only some of them are vaccinated against, and puppies and elderly dogs are the most susceptible. I am a little baffled with how people want to save money with a young puppy -- I prefer to take a youngster to the vet and have the vet go over him all over and check him put from tip to toe. And, when they are baby-babies, I don't even put them down at the vet's because I am paranoid about disease. 

Also, if the pup does have a reaction to the shots -- not all that common, but still, I want to be able to call that vet and have them do what is needed for the puppy. Then they can determine if it is a bad lot of vaccines, or they can keep a history on the pup, whatever. I just have not given my own shots. 

Another thing is that vets do not necessarily trust breeders. My vet does. But if I sell a puppy and tell them, that it had shots at six weeks and 9 weeks, it will need shots at 12 weeks and then the rabies -- well that person's vet is not necessarily going to give a flying banana peel about what I said I did. Some will tell their clients that they must start the vaccination schedule over again. They may not trust that my vaccines were kept properly or within date. And they may want to line their own pockets. Whichever. But if I provide a vaccine schedule FROM MY VET, with the puppy and tell them that they should have their vet call my vet if they have any questions, do not over-vaccinate -- etc, then the buyer's vet has a tougher time making excuses to re-start the vaccination schedule.


----------



## Serbrider

selzer said:


> Sorry for the hijak. But be careful where you buy those shots. If they were transported improperly, or kept improperly, they will not provide the proper protection. Also, make sure the puppy is well when you vaccinate.
> 
> I would not take my puppy to a shelter for shots, sorry. Shelters are often teeming with diseases, only some of them are vaccinated against, and puppies and elderly dogs are the most susceptible. I am a little baffled with how people want to save money with a young puppy -- I prefer to take a youngster to the vet and have the vet go over him all over and check him put from tip to toe. And, when they are baby-babies, I don't even put them down at the vet's because I am paranoid about disease.
> 
> Also, if the pup does have a reaction to the shots -- not all that common, but still, I want to be able to call that vet and have them do what is needed for the puppy. Then they can determine if it is a bad lot of vaccines, or they can keep a history on the pup, whatever. I just have not given my own shots.
> 
> Another thing is that vets do not necessarily trust breeders. My vet does. But if I sell a puppy and tell them, that it had shots at six weeks and 9 weeks, it will need shots at 12 weeks and then the rabies -- well that person's vet is not necessarily going to give a flying banana peel about what I said I did. Some will tell their clients that they must start the vaccination schedule over again. They may not trust that my vaccines were kept properly or within date. And they may want to line their own pockets. Whichever. But if I provide a vaccine schedule FROM MY VET, with the puppy and tell them that they should have their vet call my vet if they have any questions, do not over-vaccinate -- etc, then the buyer's vet has a tougher time making excuses to re-start the vaccination schedule.


I agree with how you buy them. If I had more than just the one dog, one puppy, and one cat, I would probably order them directly from the company myself.

I only buy them from Tractor Supply (big enough company that it's more reliable).

But even if I got them from a vet, there is no guarantee either that it was properly shipped and handled... we would all hope so... but no real guarantee.


----------



## LoveEcho

Serbrider said:


> But even if I got them from a vet, there is no guarantee either that it was properly shipped and handled... we would all hope so... but no real guarantee.


This is a true and important note. There have been several stories on here about vets who gave expired or mishandled vaccines. 

Bottom line is diligence is key.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I've just read this thread, I'm glad the puppy is doing better and hopefully will be ok.

If I were YOU, I'd be on the phone to the menopausel (sp) woman you bought him from and get some money out of her to go towards your vet bill...If HE has parvo, there is a good chance other puppies in that litter have it to. 

I have never heard of someone taking 'cash' vs a 'check' because they are menopausel. It sounds like an excuse for wanting cash only..I doubt you'll see any money back, but you can tell her what a schmuck she is for selling sick puppies with no vaccinations.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

selzer said:


> I would not take my puppy to a shelter for shots, sorry. Shelters are often teeming with diseases, only some of them are vaccinated against, and puppies and elderly dogs are the most susceptible. I am a little baffled with how people want to save money with a young puppy -- I prefer to take a youngster to the vet and have the vet go over him all over and check him put from tip to toe. And, when they are baby-babies, I don't even put them down at the vet's because I am paranoid about disease.


Exactly


----------



## misslesleedavis1

..Is Parvo more common in the states?


----------



## selzer

Diane, I think the menopausal woman is a friend or a friend of a friend. This is why we got a $1000 puppy for $100. 

I would like some terminology straight though. Is the breeder menopausal or suffering from some type of dementia? Because menopausal may make you a little irritable, and it may give you hot flashes and maybe some physical complaints, but it should not excuse you from making poor decisions when it comes to your puppies. 

If the lady is suffering from some type of dementia, than I think we should just leave her be. We can tell her that the pup got Parvo, but asking for your $100 back, for a friend, or a friend of a freind, I don't know that it really is worth it. 

Getting this puppy better is the order of business right now. $100 isn't going to make a dent in the bucket on that, and forget getting more than you paid for the puppy. And it is excess energy expended on something totally unimportant right now. Other than a call to let the breeder know it is happening, in case other buyers call about symptoms and so that the breeder will hopefully treat her environment, I would leave it alone at this point. If the pup dies, then will $100 make them feel any better? Really?


----------



## Msmaria

stmcfred said:


> How wasn't it your choice to get the dog if your husband only agreed to the dog if it was left outside??



Thank You I was just going to post the same remark. also the fact that youve been out walking this puppy without any vaccinations. I better not say anymore way to upset after reading this post.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

shepherdmom said:


> Wish I hadn't read this thread.  Makes me sick!


Agreed-I just made the mistake of reading through the entire thing. heartbreaking….depressing. Wow poor pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

sue I missed the part where the puppy was 100 bucks.. Your right, but I'd still tell the woman this puppy has parvo and ya best check with your other puppy buyers.

Menopause makes me do some things I probably normally wouldn't do,but it sure doesn't make me that whacked out


----------



## selzer

Msmaria said:


> Thank You I was just going to post the same remark. also the fact that youve been out walking this puppy without any vaccinations. I better not say anymore way to upset after reading this post.


Once upon a time, a newbie on here brought home her puppy and enroute, she stopped at the large chain pet store and had the baby puppy weighed there. 

I asked her why she was playing Russian Roulette with her puppy -- she was new here, but around long enough not to take a baby puppy to a pet store where dogs abound. 

I got my clocked cleaned for the statement, because I was just so rotten to suggest she was gambling with her puppy's life and so mean to the newbie.

I assure you that this owner is not the only person who has found their way to this forum without realizing that it might be dangerous to walk a puppy that they just brought home from the breeder. This person was failed by her breeder. And I am hoping that she can stick around here and maybe pull the puppy through this. 

Then she can lead the brigade against people who take baby puppies out walking or to pet stores before they are properly vaccinated to the point of being protected. 

Sometimes we on here need to step back and realize that everyone who buys a puppy is not already spending hours each day reading threads on puppies and dogs. Some people get a puppy and then are so excited about it, they start surfing. Some are so worried about it that they start desperately trying to find answers. 

The answer is not to pound on them until they go away. 

If this puppy makes it, this individual may be able to really benefit by learning about the nutrition and supplements that will put the little guy well on the road to recovery after such a shaky start. Let's try to not beat her to death, because it is really unkind, and there is a puppy's life at stake here. So people, why don't we all get over it already. If the lady waited three days to take the pup to the vet, I would be holding a torch and carrying the rope. It just isn't the case here.


----------



## selzer

JakodaCD OA said:


> sue I missed the part where the puppy was 100 bucks.. Your right, but I'd still tell the woman this puppy has parvo and ya best check with your other puppy buyers.
> 
> Menopause makes me do some things I probably normally wouldn't do,but it sure doesn't make me that whacked out


And clean her surfaces with bleach and treat her yard. There is a chance, a small one, that this puppy was infected after it left the breeder's, but if a pup came down with symptoms that fast, any breeder should be out there getting everything scrubbed and treating the yard, and maybe taking a year or two off of having litters.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

OP is doing her best. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Serbrider

JakodaCD OA said:


> sue I missed the part where the puppy was 100 bucks.. Your right, but I'd still tell the woman this puppy has parvo and ya best check with your other puppy buyers.
> 
> Menopause makes me do some things I probably normally wouldn't do,but it sure doesn't make me that whacked out


Well there was the part of her buying it for $100 bucks... that she had to borrow from someone else, and that was why she couldn't afford to take the pup to the vet.

I'm glad the puppy is getting help, and I hope the owner wasn't scared away and will come back and try to learn about the new joy in her life.


But... I have to say this... if you can't afford it... don't buy it. And that especially goes for living creatures, who aren't just a one-time cost.


----------



## Saphire

There are several things that upset me with this situation, starting with the irresponsible byb. Then the OP who had to borrow $100 to buy the puppy. Did not have the money to take puppy to vet which did appear to delay treatment at least by a few hours. OP did find a way to treat pup and deserves credit for doing so. 

My issue is not how the puppy got the parvo but the lack of education about the responsibilities and cost of owning a puppy. I do hope that alot of people thinking about getting a puppy read this thread AND of course I do hope this pup pulls through.

Lastly I really hope the OP can bring the puppy in the house when it comes home. I disagree with any young pup living outside especially while recoverig from such a serious disease.


----------



## gsdsar

@selzer, thanks for the kind advice. We have gotten a bit caught up in what this woman did wrong. But did all of us never make a mistake? Was she ignorant about certain things, yes. But was she neglectful or malicious in her actions no. 

The OP is doing her due diligence now. She has learned a valuable and expensive lesson. Let it go already. 

Let's turn this thread into continued hope for the puppy and ways that she can prevent the puppy from getting ill again. 

There is no point in trying to figure out the breeder, no point in bashing her for how or how much she paid, no point in judging the fact the dog will be an outdoor dog. The only reason people harp on these issues is to feel better about how they care for their dogs. Why not help this woman do the best she can, in her current situation. 

OP, I am glad you pup is somewhere that can care for him and that they are willing to help financially. I am thinking if and praying for Napoleons recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Serbrider said:


> Well there was the part of her buying it for $100 bucks... that she had to borrow from someone else, and that was why she couldn't afford to take the pup to the vet.
> 
> I'm glad the puppy is getting help, and I hope the owner wasn't scared away and will come back and try to learn about the new joy in her life.
> 
> 
> But... I have to say this... if you can't afford it... don't buy it. And that especially goes for living creatures, who aren't just a one-time cost.


Oh I know it. I completely agree. I just meant she's doing her best with what she's got right now. I also think it's a little... Wrong... To borrow money for a dog and then not be able to take care of it. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## llombardo

I read through this thread and the only thing that gets me sick bedsides the puppy being sick is how some people have taken it upon themselves to belittle and make the OP feel like crap. There is a time and place for opinions and this thread isn't it. The OP was begging for help and instead she gets why did you get a dog? Well the dog is already there so that point is mute. I give credit to those that tried to be encouraging and sensitive and I am really embarrassed by those that chose the other route. We are all here because we love dogs, none of us are perfect, and no one is better then anyone. To the OP I hope your puppy pulls through and I hope that you stick around so you can continue to learn.


----------



## Freestep

llombardo said:


> The OP was begging for help and instead she gets why did you get a dog? Well the dog is already there so that point is mute.


 You mean the point is *moot*. 

Sorry, but this a pet peeve. "Moot" and "mute" mean very different things.

Now you can all jump down my throat for being the internet meanie. 

I don't have anything to add to the subject that hasn't already been said, but it's extremely common for new puppy owners to be clueless about the risk of parvo. I see people walking baby puppies down the sidewalk all the time, and I just hope and pray that the pup gets lucky. I don't chew them out for it, but I do become irked when they get mad at the vet because it's going to cost $$$$ for hospitalization and treatment. As though it's the vet's fault the pup got parvo. It doesn't sound like OP is doing that and she's doing all she can to help the pup, which is all anyone can do. 

I know OP cares about the puppy, I just wish people wouldn't take on living, breathing, sentient creatures that they can't afford to take care of. That includes children. But that's a whole 'nuther subject.


----------



## llombardo

Freestep said:


> You mean the point is *moot*.
> 
> Sorry, but this a pet peeve. "Moot" and "mute" mean very different things.
> 
> Now you can all jump down my throat for being the internet meanie.
> 
> I don't have anything to add to the subject that hasn't already been said, but it's extremely common for new puppy owners to be clueless about the risk of parvo. I see people walking baby puppies down the sidewalk all the time, and I just hope and pray that the pup gets lucky. I don't chew them out for it, but I do become irked when they get mad at the vet because it's going to cost $$$$ for hospitalization and treatment. As though it's the vet's fault the pup got parvo. It doesn't sound like OP is doing that and she's doing all she can to help the pup, which is all anyone can do.
> 
> I know OP cares about the puppy, I just wish people wouldn't take on living, breathing, sentient creatures that they can't afford to take care of. That includes children. But that's a whole 'nuther subject.



I know what I meant, but my I Phone didn't. One of my pet peeves is people that judge others.


----------



## Freestep

llombardo said:


> I know what I meant, but my I Phone didn't. One of my pet peeves is people that judge others.


 Did you think I was judging you because of a grammatical error/typo? Now I'm offended because you're judging me as judgmental. 

Wait, this isn't the "offended" thread... nevermind.


----------



## mommanomma

Just got off the phone with the vet. My phones been dead all day and wouldn't charge so that's why I haven't been on. This morning the nurse got him to eat a small amount of food but he hasn't eaten since. He is still on the drip but getting stronger. No vomit just diarrhea still. I'm going to go see him in the morning and the vet expects us to be able to take him home Saturday. I completed the bleaching process inside and on the back patio. I poured straight bleach on every puke and poop pile I could find in the grass. (Yes I know my work isn't fully done there.) Tomorrow I plan on finishing bleaching out the garage, yard, and my laundry room. The laundry room (inside) is where he will be staying when he gets home till he is 100% and then gets all his shots then he will be back to the garage/ outside. I've let the breeder know what is going on. She apparently thought since the parents are vaccinated that the puppies would remains immune and be just fine. I have no clue why she doesn't vaccinate them and frankly I think she needs a good slap on the wrist for this but I'm the last person to be handing out judgements. I believe I have covered all the empty spots in the conversation correct? Anybody else wanting any more information feel free to let me know. I will be on tomorrow with another update. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Oh and I have a question for anybody willing to answer it. I washed all his blankets, leash, harness in the washing machine (with 2c of bleach) but how would I go about washing his chew toys? He has a rope but I don't want bleach to seep into it and then him be inhaling it when he plays with it again. Should I just get him new toys or is there a method to cleansing them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

It sounds really good, the news you have. 

I think you can dilute the bleach somewhat, but you need to let it lie on surfaces for something like ten minutes before rinsing. You should look this up -- I haven't dealt with this yet, so my info might be a little off. 

Good luck with the puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog

How old was the puppy when you got him? Assuming the mother of the litter was fully vaccinated, the puppies should have received her antibodies from her milk and should be "vaccinated" up until 8 weeks. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's about the time the antibodies start to wear off.

If you got that puppy at 8 weeks, and assuming mom was fully vaccinated, this would have been the ideal time to for the puppy's first set of shots. Anything later than that would have put him in danger of parvo.

If the breeder sold all her puppies at 8 weeks, she shouldn't have to vaccinate.


----------



## mommanomma

Her dogs are vaccinated but haven't had their boosters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@selzer thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

An my method with the bleach was I used 1/4c bleach for every 2c water and used a rag with the solution to wipe everything down. With the back patio I sprayed it down with the hose then poured straight bleach all around and scrubbed it around with a push broom. Let it sit for about 30 min and sprayed with the hose again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

llombardo said:


> One of my pet peeves is people that judge others.


Then you must hate everything about society. We are a society built around judging others. School, work, grades, raises, bonuses, promotions, upper class, middle class, lower class, winning, losing, succeeding, failing, etc. 

Everything we do throughout our life is based off of some form of judgement.

And that's my random thought of the day.


----------



## doggiedad

ok, don't panick. go to the Vet or E-Vet. 



mommanomma said:


> So me and my pup have been going on daily walks to get him some healthy excersize and it didn't even click to me that he hasn't had his shots! We talked to a vet yesterday and we have an appt for Saturday to get his first round and he will be getting his par I shot. This morning I feel like he is getting thinner and when I went outside for something I caught him throwing up behind a bush. There was no grass in it and it was clear and very mucusy.
> 
> >>>>> Also his nose is dry. Could these be symptoms of Parvin or is he just stressed about being in a new home still? Please help I'm freaking out here. <<<<<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> Her dogs are vaccinated but haven't had their boosters.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Most dogs don't need annual boosters. My almost 6 year old hasn't had a shot (other than rabies which is required by law every 3 years) since she was 1 year old and she's fully immune from everything she needs to be immune from. She just gets titers.


----------



## robeangyalchen

I pray Napoleon pulls through, please keep us updated.
Let's have a little compassion, let's pray for him, let's not beat the OP more.


----------



## mommanomma

@doggiedad your a little late lol. He has parvo but is in a vet clinic now. He's doing better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@lucy I don't know then because we had an appointment before all this happened for his shots and he got sick so suddenly which caused all this. I know that he was eating softened kibble when they had him and I don't know if he was feeding of his mom at this time. I don't have much info at all about his previous home other than the lady is crazy, her dogs have parvo, and she doesn't vaccinate before rehoming pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Lucy Dog said:


> How old was the puppy when you got him? Assuming the mother of the litter was fully vaccinated, the puppies should have received her antibodies from her milk and should be "vaccinated" up until 8 weeks. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's about the time the antibodies start to wear off.
> 
> If you got that puppy at 8 weeks, and assuming mom was fully vaccinated, this would have been the ideal time to for the puppy's first set of shots. Anything later than that would have put him in danger of parvo.
> 
> If the breeder sold all her puppies at 8 weeks, she shouldn't have to vaccinate.


Actually, we don't know when the mother's immunity wears off. It will vary from pup to pup. The pups that are strongest in the beginning when the dam is producing cholostrum will have the most immunity.

They say that the mother's immunity will kill off the virus that is injected to create the antibodies and the pups will not be safe if the first shot is given too early. There is about a week when the pups are totally vulnerable. Then when they get their vaccination, it takes a few days for the antibodies to build up. 

But we do not know when the immunity wears off. 

I don't know how a breeder would send off puppies at 8 weeks without at least one set of shots in them. I did this only once, and that is because Cupcake had such a rough start, and the breeder who was getting her was fully aware, and did not want to stress her out by doing the shot and the change of address at the same time. Since she was more experienced than I was, I went along. The rest I have vaccinated. I used to do it at six weeks, now I wait until 7 weeks, again at 10-11 weeks, and then again at 13-15 weeks if I still have the puppy. 

Parvo is a killer, and it is like playing with fire. We can prevent people from entering our home and puppy area, we can remove shoes and limit contact from the outside. But once the puppies go to their new homes, we cannot guaranty that the owners will step up and do their part. Even when we tell them. By waiting until 7 weeks, I can watch the pup for a few days to ensure that there is no negative effect of the vaccination. And to allow the antibodies to build up. Beyond that I have information I send with the puppies, that discusses the vaccination protocols and the vaccine certificate. Usually, I will discuss it too, mention it at least on when they are due their next shots.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Selzer... I know she's a minimalist, but Dodds recommends 9/10 weeks for the first shot, 14 weeks second, 16-18 weeks for the third as optional. 

I'd have to look around to see if she has written anything about it based on her research, but I'd assume she's saying the puppies are vaccinated through mom's antibodies until they get that first set of shots at 9/10 weeks. 

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' 2012 Canine Vaccination Protocol


----------



## selzer

I think this pup is just 8 weeks though. So it got Parvo within a couple of days of being at the breeders. And it did not last until 9-10 weeks to get those first shots. I expect Dr. Dodds would have puppies stay at home in a sterile environment up to a few days after that first shot?


----------



## mommanomma

The puppy is 2 months old so yes about 8 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog

selzer said:


> I think this pup is just 8 weeks though. So it got Parvo within a couple of days of being at the breeders. And it did not last until 9-10 weeks to get those first shots. I expect Dr. Dodds would have puppies stay at home in a sterile environment up to a few days after that first shot?


Just assuming here, but mom probably wasn't fully vaccinated, so she probably wasn't giving off any antibodies. The home or wherever those puppies were kept (like the yard or a barn) were probably infected on top of that too. Not an ideal situation. 

Dodds' recommendations probably wouldn't apply to this situation. I was just generally speaking from a normal responsible breeder to responsible home type situation.


----------



## mommanomma

Her dogs live outside in the yard. It's where the mom has the puppies and where they stay till they are sold. They won't even touch the puppies because the parents get so protective. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I guess once they're older the mom lets them go. Idk exactly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT

Bleach is inactivated by organic matter. So pouring it over piles of messes is basically doing nothing, and it won't do any good on your lawn either. You want to clean up the messes before using the bleach, and you should only need a 1:30 dilution to get the job done. I would honestly just throw away the old toys and get new ones. Things that are chewed on are going to have little crevices and even if he cannot get reinfected, it could spread to other dogs still. 

The recommendation for the yard is to basically just dilute like mad. So saturate the areas to spread out the virus particles into the smallest number possible. It takes 7 months of direct sunlight to kill the virus completely, which is why people say it stays in the environment for years, because many places have a freeze then thaw. Its when we start to see parvo like mad. 

Hopefully your little dude does well. Depending on when he got in for treatment, they do have times when they get better, then crash again. It's a nasty, nasty virus and all you can do is support them and try to prevent secondary bacterial infection, since its usually the bacterial sepsis that gets them in the end.


----------



## Lucy Dog

mommanomma said:


> Her dogs live outside in the yard. It's where the mom has the puppies and where they stay till they are sold. They won't even touch the puppies because the parents get so protective.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, kind of figured as much. 

You're going to have a lot of work to do once you get this puppy healthy again. Stick around and make sure to ask plenty of questions.


----------



## lindadrusilla

mommanomma said:


> Oh and I have a question for anybody willing to answer it. I washed all his blankets, leash, harness in the washing machine (with 2c of bleach) but how would I go about washing his chew toys? He has a rope but I don't want bleach to seep into it and then him be inhaling it when he plays with it again. Should I just get him new toys or is there a method to cleansing them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I threw away Magick's bedding, chew toys, soft toys & rug. Just bought him a whole new set for a new beginning... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

He'll also be shedding the virus through his poop for some time post-recovery. So i fed him a bland diet of rice, squash, potato & boiled chicken breast for about 2 weeks. 

Didnt bring him out for 6 weeks after that cos I was afraid there might be puppies out there that might catch it from the virus he was shedding, even though i clean up his poop. Just better safe than sorry cos alot of strays and no one to care for them! >.< 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@colie thanks for the info! I'll definitely be throwing the toys out now. And for the patio there was plenty of water down before bleach so it was diluted on the concrete. Tomorrow after I see him at the vets office I'm going to get one of those plant food things that you hook to the hose and put bleach in that to soak the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@linda I asked the vet and they said I can just wash his bedding with bleach and it would be fine to still use. I am getting rid of toys and the rug though. And he will be staying in the laundry room when he gets home because it will be easy for me to clean up his messes and keep a close eye on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And I'm just going to feed him whatever they are using at the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

They told me to bring boiled chicken tomoro to see if he will eat for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine

I am sorry to hear about your puppy but glad he is getting good care. However I would say to really think hard about how you are going to afford veterinary care in the future, and whether it is going to be a problem if he gets sick again if your husband is going to refuse to pay for him to go to a vet when he is very ill and refuse to let you take the car. My dogs have had many unexpected vet bills over the years and in some cases they end up going up into the thousands very quickly and suddenly (especially if it happens at night and you need to go to the emergency vet-- some things can't wait). You should really think about what you are going to do when something else comes up in the future.


----------



## Twyla

mommanomma said:


> Her dogs live outside in the yard. It's where the mom has the puppies and where they stay till they are sold. They won't even touch the puppies because the *parents get so protective.
> *
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


While this isn't the right thread for this....

The bolded is a red flag. Please take a lot of time to read and work through the puppy section. Focus on the training, behavior and socialization sections. This thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html has a lot of very good information on socializing puppies. While your puppy is healing and getting stronger, do some research and locate a good trainer.


----------



## llombardo

Lucy Dog said:


> Then you must hate everything about society. We are a society built around judging others. School, work, grades, raises, bonuses, promotions, upper class, middle class, lower class, winning, losing, succeeding, failing, etc.
> 
> Everything we do throughout our life is based off of some form of judgement.
> 
> And that's my random thought of the day.


I choose not to judge people, it's not my place, I'm not walking in their shoes. I prefer to try to help and guide then. If they don't want that then I walk away. If someone wants to judge me, that's on them , the only judgement that matters is the one from the man upstairs(and I'm not an overly religious person)Our society today is really messed up in general and at this point I would take my dogs or any dog for that matter over most people. It was never this bad years ago and I suppose its because people change and most people go with the flow. Dogs have never changed, they have always remained loyal and non judgmental, I really wished more people were like that


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I hope he fully recovers, and this is not meant to be a slam,judgement or sarcastic, but why in heck would you buy a puppy from this irresponsible person?

I think all puppies/dogs deserve a good home, but I just would'nt support someone like that, in fact I'd be turning her in to AC


----------



## blackshep

My dogs breeder provided a folder with vaccination dates and the stickers from the vaccines, I think all breeders should do this.

But I think the OP is in India she said? So she may not have the same resources available to her.

Anyway, I hope the pup is doing better today, hope the OP will come back and give us an update


----------



## DutchKarin

OP is in California


----------



## Chip18

Well this thread has been an eye opener! I am familiar with Parvo but I thought once you had a health pup from a "real" Guess it's not quite that simple.


----------



## Msmaria

I dont know how it is where others are but I take the term breeders with a grain of salt over her in CA. People use that term very loosely just like contractors. I can't tell you how many times I've heard people say my contractor knowing very well they do not have a license. why anybody would pay $1000 for a dog without papers and vaccination record I don't know.


----------



## shepherdmom

Chip18 said:


> Well this thread has been an eye opener! I am familiar with Parvo but I thought once you had a health pup from a "real" Guess it's not quite that simple.


Nope even dogs from breeders can get parvo if they are exposed.


----------



## Chip18

Msmaria said:


> I dont know how it is where others are but I take the term breeders with a grain of salt over her in CA. People use that term very loosely just like contractors. I can't tell you how many times I've heard people say my contractor knowing very well they do not have a license. why anybody would pay $1000 for a dog without papers and vaccination record I don't know.


I tend to put the word "Breeders" in quotes myself!


----------



## Lilie

And be aware that even a vaccinated pup can still get Parvo. The vaccines just lessen the chances.


----------



## Chip18

shepherdmom said:


> Nope even dogs from breeders can get parvo if they are exposed.


Yeah I'm getting that now! I just wanted to get someone to spell it out!


----------



## Msmaria

Chip18 said:


> I tend to put the word "Breeders" in quotes myself!


meant to but I'm using my phone's voice messaging and didn't want to go back to change it haha


----------



## middleofnowhere

I hope the puppy is doing better. This is usually a long hard road to recovery from what I've read. 
Turkey breast IS usually pretty tempting for sick dogs.


----------



## my boy diesel

Lilie said:


> And be aware that even a vaccinated pup can still get Parvo. The vaccines just lessen the chances.


people must be forgetting how vaccines work. they don't keep one from becoming ill, 
they prime the immune system so it recognizes the illness and has cells to fight the illness already prepared and ready to go
our dogs may come in contact with parvo often but their bodies fight it off. some may even get symptoms but so mild we write it off as a stomach bug or dietary concern.

as for the dodds recommendation, i believe those are for "best case" situations, a protected dam 
as someone pointed out mom might not even have the immune component against parvo herself) and clean surroundings, pup straight from breeder to owners home, inside, where pup isn't exposed to parvo in it's new environment either

in shelters they generally begin vaccines as early as 6-8 weeks to get that maternal antibody out of the way, 
then the next vaccine no later than 3 weeks later. 
parvo still has a kill rate of some 20% and some breeds are more susceptible, 
i think pit bulls and gsds are in that category.
most pups sold by good breeders have had at least one vaccine
guessing the ops pup had none from breeder, nor dewormings
worms play a factor in the immune system being run down as the body tries to fight off worms but can't on its own. wormy puppies are going to get sicker faster because their immune system is already down.

people wonder why the board as a whole recommends good breeders when "i'm not going to show it, I just want a pet". well this is one of the reasons


----------



## marbury

To totally derail the conversation, I wonder if anybody else out there has a definitive answer to the question I've been asking all the vets at my practice for a year:

Can a dam who has *had *and *successfully recovered from* parvo pass on 'enhanced' residual immunity to her pups during lactation? 

So far the answers have been variations of "I don't think so, but I can't say for certain". Does anyone know of any published research on this? Obviously any potential benefit from a recovered dam would still drop off after weaning, but I've always wondered.

Thanks!


----------



## my boy diesel

usually parvo is contracted as a puppy. our vet had a case where an adult dog, never vaccinated, got parvo, though. i'd also assume that once the parvo had been survived the owners went on to vaccinate on a regular schedule.
so there may not be data out there
possibly the only time you'd see your scenario, marbury, is if the dam gave birth at 11mos after she'd survived parvo but had not had a yearly vaccine yet
i doubt anyone did studies on that case though


----------



## trcy

blackshep said:


> My dogs breeder provided a folder with vaccination dates and the stickers from the vaccines, I think all breeders should do this.


When I got Riley he was from a BYB probably. Not a reputable breeder by any means. He did not have any shots at 8 weeks and was very skinny. When we had to PTS due to severe health issues, most likely genetic we went to a reputable breeder. It was a hard painful lesson. I loved Riley and I don't regret getting him. I'm happy we could provide him a happy life for the short one he had. 

Kaleb is from a reputable breeder. We had contracts, health guarantees and the shot records as well as microchip. The breesder is also avaialble if I have any questions. 



Msmaria said:


> I dont know how it is where others are but I take the term breeders with a grain of salt over her in CA. People use that term very loosely just like contractors. I can't tell you how many times I've heard people say my contractor knowing very well they do not have a license. why anybody would pay $1000 for a dog without papers and vaccination record I don't know.


I thought her dog was $100.00. Anyway, Riley was $200.00, but after all his vet bills he is the most expensive dog we have owned. I would not hesitate to get a sick dog help and try to give them the best chance they have. It's just expensive.

At the time we got Riley (who I still miss very much) I thought a dog is a dog. That was true for my mixed breeds. They didn't come from a real breeder. However, I learned with a pure bred dog who are prone to all the health issues a GSD can have you want a reputable breeder who health tests the dogs and have a history of putting out healthy dogs.


----------



## jang

Have we heard back from the OP? Has the dog made it?


----------



## DaniRo

I wish Napoleon the best and hope he pulls through this battle. I myself am no expert so I'm not one to judge. You did and are doing your best!! Do not let anyone make you feel bad for trying. Not one of us are perfect and we all learn each day as we go along. I myself have learnt so much I didn't know from this forum. I am so scared of parvo now!! I never really thought about it with my previous dogs. I have only really thought about it in the past 3 years, since a friend of mine puppy got it. It is very sad to hear. Thank you for sharing your story with us. Please keep us informed on Napoleons condition. I am praying for him!!!! Best of luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

Marbury, I doubt it. 

I think they either have immunity or not. The mother will give immunity to her pups for a few weeks, but after that the immunity wears off and the pups need to be vaccinated to build their own immunity.


----------



## mommanomma

The vet said he's alert but he will get as full check up in about 30 min when they are finished with the other pets. I'm going to go see him this afternoon and will update then. And I'll take some pics too. 

And off topic here but my mom took her hand at breeding when I was in high school (shih tzu, and rat terriers) and she always had them akc registered with all their shots etc before they left. I knew there was a proper way to do things but my main thought was that dogs are just dogs, that all the paper work wasn't necessary. If I had known all of this I would never have accepted a puppy from this "breeder" regardless of the circumstances. But anyways lesson learned and i can do nothing from this point other than move on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin

mommanomma said:


> The vet said he's alert but he will get as full check up in about 30 min when they are finished with the other pets. I'm going to go see him this afternoon and will update then. And I'll take some pics too.
> 
> And off topic here but my mom took her hand at breeding when I was in high school (shih tzu, and rat terriers) and she always had them akc registered with all their shots etc before they left. I knew there was a proper way to do things but my main thought was that dogs are just dogs, that all the paper work wasn't necessary. If I had known all of this I would never have accepted a puppy from this "breeder" regardless of the circumstances. But anyways lesson learned and i can do nothing from this point other than move on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad the dog got the care he needed! I think it is typical for dogs to come with shots, but you usually have a series of follow up shots. I would say in most cases they don't come with all the shots they need, otherwise breeders would keep pups until 16-17 weeks before they sold them. Your dog could have got Parvo just from another dog's poo on a walk.


----------



## mommanomma

He doesn't sniff anything on walks or even go to the bathroom or anything. He just walks. Now I'm not saying it's impossible but if I only had him for two days and he got sick on day three I highly doubt he got parvo from my environment. Yes I know now everywhere he has been here is infected but I'm sure it's not from me. The vet even confirmed it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

I wish Napoleon the best too! Good luck!


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab

You put up with a lot in this thread from all that are 'holier than thou'.

You didn't deserve it, rearing dogs is always going to be a learning experience. Nobody knows everything. 

Hope your dog turns out well


----------



## wyoung2153

^ that ...and please keep us updated. I check this thread daily!  let us know how the visit goes this afternoon


----------



## ZoeandMoe

MadLab said:


> You put up with a lot in this thread from all that are 'holier than thou'.
> 
> You didn't deserve it, rearing dogs is always going to be a learning experience. Nobody knows everything.
> 
> Hope your dog turns out well


While I didn't comment, I was reading. As far as some not so nice comments, Most of them came during the "live" phase of the post's when no one knew what was going to happen next to the lil guy. I bit my tongue quite a few times while reading as well. Now that the pup is getting treatment it's a lot easier to sit back and say the criticism was wrong. Anyway, GodSpeed Puppy


----------



## Jax08

mommanomma said:


> He doesn't sniff anything on walks or even go to the bathroom or anything. He just walks. Now I'm not saying it's impossible but if I only had him for two days and he got sick on day three I highly doubt he got parvo from my environment. Yes I know now everywhere he has been here is infected but I'm sure it's not from me. The vet even confirmed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He didn't need to sniff. All he needed to do was walk thru the virus, on the ground, and then lick his toes. 

I don't know how the vet can pinpoint who is to blame when the incubation period is so tight. And does it really matter who is? Because really...if we want to get into that, everyone involved was at fault for not properly vaccinating.

I'm glad he's doing better. Personally, I would throw his stuffed toys, blankets and bed out. Not because he would be at risk again, just because I'm to paranoid to have another dog exposed to it accidentally.


----------



## mommanomma

I was told by the vet that the incubation period for parvo is 7-10 days


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

incubation period averages 4 to 5 days. When Kaleb was younger he had diarrhea with blood in it. It happened three times in one day and I got him to my vet that evening. They tested for parvo first, it was negative. It was attributed to him eating a dried up pepper from the garden. He was eating, drinking and had his normal energy, but when they said parvo I internally freaked out. They did say if it was parvo I had caught it very early. 

I'm still pulling for you puppy. It sounds like he's doing well with his treatment. 

edit to add: I guess it depends on what website you go to. Another one says 7to14 days. a lot of inconsistency out there.


----------



## mommanomma

Even if it avgs 4-5 days he got sick on day 3 of me having him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And thank you so much for the good thoughts. I'm on my way to go see him right now  I'll post pic later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

He still looks pretty bad and wouldn't eat the chicken I brought but he did have his little tail wagging when we were there which is saying a lot compared to the day I brought him in. I hate seeing him like this but I know he's in good hands.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

ZoeandMoe said:


> While I didn't comment, I was reading. As far as some not so nice comments, Most of them came during the "live" phase of the post's when no one knew what was going to happen next to the lil guy. I bit my tongue quite a few times while reading as well. Now that the pup is getting treatment it's a lot easier to sit back and say the criticism was wrong. Anyway, GodSpeed Puppy


I agree. I think if it wasnt for some comments made here this dog might have been put to sleep. I dont think its the majority consensus here that the OP is to blame. I can tell she cares very much for her dog. Just taking care of a child let alone child and sick puppy, I wish she had more support from the husband. But Im really keeping my fingers crossed for this puppy . Please know that parvo is not the only shots this pup needs.


----------



## Loneforce

He sure is a cute little bugger. Get well little guy!


----------



## Freestep

marbury said:


> Can a dam who has *had *and *successfully recovered from* parvo pass on 'enhanced' residual immunity to her pups during lactation?


 I'm not a vet or any kind of expert on immunology, but I would think that the antibodies the dam has built up after exposure to Parvo would be better than that received through a vaccine. Those antibodies should be transmitted through her milk just like any other antibodies, right? So the pups might actually get enhanced immunity from parvo for as long as the maternal antibodies last.

I don't know of any studies on this, however.


----------



## marbury

Freestep said:


> I'm not a vet or any kind of expert on immunology, but I would think that the antibodies the dam has built up after exposure to Parvo would be better than that received through a vaccine. Those antibodies should be transmitted through her milk just like any other antibodies, right? So the pups might actually get enhanced immunity from parvo for as long as the maternal antibodies last.
> 
> I don't know of any studies on this, however.


That was my completely uneducated (in the sense of no vet school) theory. Hmm. More research!


----------



## Sunflowers

marbury said:


> To totally derail the conversation, I wonder if anybody else out there has a definitive answer to the question I've been asking all the vets at my practice for a year:
> 
> Can a dam who has *had *and *successfully recovered from* parvo pass on 'enhanced' residual immunity to her pups during lactation?




Hans's dam had parvo and was the sole survivor of the litter. 

He had his series of puppy shots and did not acquire immunity to it, and had to have an extra separate parvo vaccine before the titers showed immunity. 

You draw your own conclusions.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Glad Napoleon was happy to see you! I'm rooting for the guy.


----------



## Sunflowers

Awwww...what a sweet pup. Get well, little guy!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

He is beautiful. I am so glad that you found a way to get him veterinary care. My fingers are crossed for him.


----------



## coulter

Praying for Napoleon to get well


----------



## selzer

Sunflowers said:


> Hans's dam had parvo and was the sole survivor of the litter.
> 
> He had his series of puppy shots and did not acquire immunity to it, and had to have an extra separate parvo vaccine before the titers showed immunity.
> 
> You draw your own conclusions.


But that may actually be in agreement that it _does_ give stronger immunity. Only it works against the puppy for the owner who doesn't understand it. 

If these super-parvo-antibodies are passed to the puppy, they may protect the puppy _under the dam's immune system _longer. Which means, puppy shots 1, 2, and 3 simply didn't work because they were cut off at the pass so to speak. The pup did not have to build up antibodies because his dam's antibodies in his system were taking care of the problem. 

When the dog was titered, it showed he did not have sufficient antibodies, so _now _the dam's immunity wore off. And the puppy is walking around naked and vulnerable. I mean, who actually titers after their dog has had puppy shots? Probably not that many people. Knowing that the bitch had parvo at some point, might be something you should know then, but who is spouting out that this bitch survived parvo?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope your little guy pulls through!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you so much for posting pictures. Napoleon is precious. Continued prayers for your beautiful pup.


----------



## coulter

On a side note. Can puppies only get parvo from another dog that has/had parvo?


----------



## my boy diesel

no, it is present in the environment and they can get it that way.


----------



## mommanomma

Update:: Still won't eat. A little bit of vomit this morning and still diarrhea. They said that he's alert and it's good. Chances are they will keep him till Monday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel

not eating isn't a bad thing
when parvo strikes the gut
it's like ulcerated in many places 
and hurts and needs time to heal
the main thing pup needs is rest fluids and antibiotics 
they also should give sucralfate for the ulcerated spots
food takes time and must be soft at first such as rice 
baby food meats like turkey and chicken 
transition onto softened kibble after a few days


----------



## mommanomma

Idk what all medications he is on I know that he has an iv and some antibiotics but that's al they told me. They said to keep trying with chicken when I go see him today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maybelle

I'm really glad you were able to find a way to get him treated. He obviously got parvo from the breeder's house.

I hope that in the future your husband will be more helpful. He must feel a little dumb telling you to get off google and that it wasn't parvo. Perhaps in time he will come to love the little beast, and be more compassionate and caring for him in the future.

I wish the best for you and your pup. He's very cute, and you obviously care for him alot.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

OP-How's the little guy doing today?


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Germanshepherdlova said:


> OP-How's the little guy doing today?


I am wondering also.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## mommanomma

He still won't eat and has been vomiting today and has diarrhea but when I went to see him he stood up when he saw me and the lady working let me give him a bath. He looks much better today but it will still take some time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I spent all day at the vet with him today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Thanks for the update. Will keep my fingers crossed for him!


----------



## onyx'girl

So how is he getting nutrition? IV?


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Yeah. He gets a constant iv and 1 oral and 2 injections twice a day. Idr what was in them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mommanomma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're welcome. Hang in there I know this is rough on you too but hopefully he will be back home and healthy before you know it.


----------



## llombardo

I think the IV is a slow drip of liquid for hydration and the antibiotics are put into the IV...if I remember correctly.


----------



## onyx'girl

If this was my pup, I'd want to know exactly what was being given. Though I'm sure you are overwhelmed.
Still I'd be doing my diligent research on everything involved and how to help in the recovery stage once my pup comes home.


----------



## Springbrz

So glad little Napoleon is hanging in there. Sounds like he has a strong will to survive. That's a good thing.

It's such a tough thing your pup and family are going through. Be strong and thank you for keeping us updated. I will say another prayer for your little guy and your family again tonight.


----------



## mommanomma

@llombardo yeah 
@onyx I know what they give him I watched her medicate him today, we went over what all he gets I just can't remember them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Update: still the same as yesterday, vomiting, not eating, but getting stronger each day. I honestly don't know when we will bring him home now. They don't want to release him till he's eating again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Update: still the same as yesterday, vomiting, not eating, but getting stronger each day. I honestly don't know when we will bring him home now. They don't want to release him till he's eating again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I don't think you want him home until then anyways. We still are praying for all involved.


----------



## mommanomma

I just hate seeing him there. He is so emotionally and physically exhausted and if he were home I could spend so much more time with him. I know I don't want him home till he's eating again. It's just starting to get frustrating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

When he comes home, will he be allowed inside, or will he be kept in your garage?


----------



## my boy diesel

bill said:


> Give a teaspoon of pep to" this helps with the tore up stomach.
> Force feed the pediolite! If you stay on top of this! Every 30 minutes! You can give the pup a chance! It will be a all night job" and a stinky mess " but you will give him a chance! P.S.
> Bleach water kills parvo" spray the yard" there is a thread on here about that. Good luck! Bill


sorry for being off topic here or out of place 
but do not give a parvo puppy pep to or pepto bismol 
it causes bleeding in the stomach like aspirin does!

parvo puppies should be on subcu or iv fluids and that is it
anything else you add to the gut will tear the gut up worse
than it already is as parvo causes ulcers in the gut from stomach 
to rectum

home treatments can save a mild case possibly but for anything
else (and who knows how bad its gonna get) vet hospital 
is needed to save a pups life


----------



## Msmaria

mommanomma said:


> Update: still the same as yesterday, vomiting, not eating, but getting stronger each day. I honestly don't know when we will bring him home now. They don't want to release him till he's eating again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Know that sometimes things can look worse or no improvement before it gets better. Hang in there he will be home soon.


----------



## mommanomma

I will keep him in the laundry room till he is 100% then he will be back to being outside 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

my boy diesel said:


> sorry for being off topic here or out of place
> but do not give a parvo puppy pep to or pepto bismol a
> it causes bleeding in the stomach like aspirin does!
> 
> parvo puppies should be on subcu or iv fluids and that is it
> anything else you add to the gut will tear the gut up worse
> than it already is as parvo causes ulcers in the gut from stomach
> to rectum
> 
> home treatments can save a mild case possibly but for anything
> else (and who knows how bad its gonna get) vet hospital
> is needed to save a pups life


A vet told me that a long time ago it saved a dogs life! Him wonder why he said that ? Bill


----------



## Shaina

mommanomma said:


> I will keep him in the laundry room till he is 100% then he will be back to being outside
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's unfortunate. Pups can eat a lot of nonsense outside, and with your financial situation I doubt you'll be able to save him if he eats a stick/rock/wad of grass/other weird things and needs an emergency obstruction surgery.


----------



## Shaina

Not to mention cases of poisonings, getting through the fence and hit by a car, coyote in the yard, etc...


----------



## selzer

Shaina said:


> That's unfortunate. Pups can eat a lot of nonsense outside, and with your financial situation I doubt you'll be able to save him if he eats a stick/rock/wad of grass/other weird things and needs an emergency obstruction surgery.


Puppies can get into just as much crap inside that can cause a blockage or poisoning. Whether you keep a pup inside or outside, you need to puppy proof, and that includes ensuring the pup cannot dig out of the fence, etc. 

GSDs are dogs, and dogs can be perfectly happy outside -- it depends on how much interaction they get from their owners. But this thread is about a puppy with a fatal disease. The owner has her hands full right now. Let's get the puppy better first, and maybe after it is 100%, she will be open to consider alternatives to where the dog sleeps. Personally, I think continued discussion on this, is just hanging on to the need to judge someone today for a very unfortunate situation, and says more about the one doing the judging than the person being judged.


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you @selzer 
I just got out of the vet and he ate a little bit of food and threw it right back up. It's good that he's eating but we can't take him home till he eats more regularly. I talked to the vet and he said its on a day by day basis now. If he eats better we can take him home tomorrow or he might end up staying a few more days. 
Yesterday (they were closed but the nurse that was there let me in) I helped clean up pins and care for the other pets and I got a free day off his bill. I put in an application and if they hire me I'll be able to work towards the bill rather than be paid. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Thank you @selzer
> I just got out of the vet and he ate a little bit of food and threw it right back up. It's good that he's eating but we can't take him home till he eats more regularly. I talked to the vet and he said its on a day by day basis now. If he eats better we can take him home tomorrow or he might end up staying a few more days.
> Yesterday (they were closed but the nurse that was there let me in) I helped clean up pins and care for the other pets and I got a free day off his bill. I put in an application and if they hire me I'll be able to work towards the bill rather than be paid.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 That is really awesome that they are doing that for you! You might end up with a really cool side job that you might really enjoy doing. It already sounds like you love animals a lot and will go above and beyond for them.


----------



## bill

Glad your pup is doing better! Good luck! Bill


----------



## wyoung2153

mommanomma said:


> Yesterday (they were closed but the nurse that was there let me in) I helped clean up pins and care for the other pets and I got a free day off his bill. I put in an application and if they hire me I'll be able to work towards the bill rather than be paid.


That makes my heart happy  I hope you get hired and are able to work there.. I would love to work at a vet clinic.. 

Glad your pup seems to be doing a little better.. still praying for you guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Good luck. Hope you get the job! If you love working with dogs as much as I do, you'll be going into work happy each day.

Hang in there Napoleon.


----------



## Shaina

selzer said:


> Puppies can get into just as much crap inside that can cause a blockage or poisoning. Whether you keep a pup inside or outside, you need to puppy proof, and that includes ensuring the pup cannot dig out of the fence, etc.
> 
> GSDs are dogs, and dogs can be perfectly happy outside -- it depends on how much interaction they get from their owners. But this thread is about a puppy with a fatal disease. The owner has her hands full right now. Let's get the puppy better first, and maybe after it is 100%, she will be open to consider alternatives to where the dog sleeps. Personally, I think continued discussion on this, is just hanging on to the need to judge someone today for a very unfortunate situation, and says more about the one doing the judging than the person being judged.


I'm not judging - this is an owner who thought an 8 week old puppy was fully vaccinated. I feel it is fair to point out serious issues that can occur by leaving a puppy out in the yard unattended so that maybe she will look more into what other methods are available. I wouldn't advise a pup getting free reign of the house either unattended for the same reasons. A puppy, in my opinion, should be confined when alone, and you can't 100% 'puppy proof' a yard of sticks, sprinkler heads, etc. I see puppies die or need major surgery for it all the time at work (from being left outside AND given free reign inside), and some aren't fortunate enough to make it out of the healing stage even if they do get the surgery. I'm not against dogs being outside if they are contained when alone, such as a dog run or other enclosure.. but a small puppy out in an open yard just sounds like more of a gamble than someone with financial concerns should risk at this point.. especially with all of the progress they've made through this terrible situation.

Good luck with your pup, OP. I hope he makes it through this and that this is the last major scare you have with him.


----------



## mommanomma

@shaina I'm outside with him for most of the day and when he is alone at night he stays put in his bed in the garage. I have cameras so I'm always able to watch him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Shaina said:


> I'm not judging - this is an owner who thought an 8 week old puppy was fully vaccinated. I feel it is fair to point out serious issues that can occur by leaving a puppy out in the yard unattended so that maybe she will look more into what other methods are available. I wouldn't advise a pup getting free reign of the house either unattended for the same reasons. A puppy, in my opinion, should be confined when alone, and you can't 100% 'puppy proof' a yard of sticks, sprinkler heads, etc. I see puppies die or need major surgery for it all the time at work (from being left outside AND given free reign inside), and some aren't fortunate enough to make it out of the healing stage even if they do get the surgery. I'm not against dogs being outside if they are contained when alone, such as a dog run or other enclosure.. but a small puppy out in an open yard just sounds like more of a gamble than someone with financial concerns should risk at this point.. especially with all of the progress they've made through this terrible situation.
> 
> Good luck with your pup, OP. I hope he makes it through this and that this is the last major scare you have with him.


Actually, if you read the first post again, she says that it didn't occur to her that the dog didn't have its shots, and made an appointment to get the first round before ever writing that post. Be aware too, that she had the dog for 3 days when it started showing symptoms, not 3 weeks. That's a far cry from thinking an 8 week old puppy is fully vaccinated. 

I think that the worst thing the OP has done to date was to name her thread "I'm such a horrible person." She is not. And just maybe she is better at determining if her yard is safe for the puppy or not. But what is important here is getting over Parvo. The Parvo was probably not her fault at all, though taking an unvaccinated pup anywhere is a terrible risk. I think we all get that. And hopefully this thread will prevent someone else's puppy from getting sick with this disease.

Unfortunately, it will not prevent people who have never been on the site, or haven't seen the thread from getting it. Breeders really have to be on the ball to protect puppies. They have to understand the process of the virus, vaccinate and tell the buyers when they will need the next set of shots, and maybe to tell them where not to go, and maybe explain why the pup may not be protected even though it has had a shot. It is the breeder here that ticks me off.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mommanomma said:


> Thank you @selzer
> I just got out of the vet and he ate a little bit of food and threw it right back up. It's good that he's eating but we can't take him home till he eats more regularly. I talked to the vet and he said its on a day by day basis now. If he eats better we can take him home tomorrow or he might end up staying a few more days.
> Yesterday (they were closed but the nurse that was there let me in) I helped clean up pins and care for the other pets and I got a free day off his bill. I put in an application and if they hire me I'll be able to work towards the bill rather than be paid.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That's awesome….hope you get the job!


----------



## my boy diesel

bill said:


> A vet told me that a long time ago it saved a dogs life! Him wonder why he said that ? Bill


possibly because it was a long time ago
nowadays they know parvo kills by dehydration 
and secondary infections and thus hospitalization 
is the best chance for survival
not sitting at home trying to fix em up


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm sorry that he is still throwing up food. I did not read the entire thread but just wanted to be sure that he did test positive for parvo and that it's not something else like an obstruction? 

Also, I assume he will be in the house with you until he's fully recovered?


----------



## Shaina

selzer said:


> Actually, if you read the first post again, she says that it didn't occur to her that the dog didn't have its shots, and made an appointment to get the first round before ever writing that post.



I made that assumption off of this post:



mommanomma said:


> If I had known he didn't have his shots before we got him I never would have taken him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is clear the OP is doing everything for this puppy now and I am very glad she was able to find a way to get him treatment. If I was in her shoes, I would make sure to be extra cautious with him during the next year since that is generally the time puppies do crazy things, that is all. I respect your opinion and don't mean to derail the thread any further. Keep us updated, OP! We're all rooting for Napoleon. I just worked with a parvo puppy for a week that we did not think was going to pull through, and miraculously she did - made for a great New Years. Hopefully the same will happen for you guys.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Glad to hear he's getting a little stronger! That is really a good thing the vet office taking a day off the bill and the possibility of working off the rest! Not too many places around like that! Will be keepin ya in our prayers!


----------



## my boy diesel

BowWowMeow said:


> I'm sorry that he is still throwing up food. I did not read the entire thread but just wanted to be sure that he did test positive for parvo and that it's not something else like an obstruction?
> 
> Also, I assume he will be in the house with you until he's fully recovered?


wondering this same as
it's not normal for parvo 
to drag on this long


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

my boy diesel said:


> wondering this same as
> it's not normal for parvo
> to drag on this long


OP said that the puppy tested positive for Parvo.


----------



## my boy diesel

two things could happen concurrently
or there's further complications possibly
from the parvo


----------



## bill

Diesel I replied to the op with info to help save a pup that looked like it was not going too get help! And the vet that told me what to do a long time ago knew dehydration is what kills them! Bill


----------



## mommanomma

I was completely unaware that parvo shouldn't be lasting this long. I plan on calling the vet tomorrow morning and talk to him about what else could be wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Maybe it's possible that his case of parvo is just so severe that it's taking longer? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaina

mommanomma said:


> I was completely unaware that parvo shouldn't be lasting this long. I plan on calling the vet tomorrow morning and talk to him about what else could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The puppy we just saw with parvo was hospitalized for almost a week and I know that's pretty average. It took five days of looking like she was going to die (and I'm pretty sure she wanted to for a few days!) before she started eating at all. Don't be discouraged, it's a virus and doesn't have a set timeline.


----------



## OriginalWacky

my boy diesel said:


> wondering this same as
> it's not normal for parvo
> to drag on this long


This long? It's been something like 4 days... Most of the parvo pups I've seen come through a vet clinic are there an average of 5 days... I've seen some as long as ten days, and a few that were out in one day. The pup tested positive, and sounds like he's on the road to recovery, but it's going to take time if it is a severe case.


----------



## my boy diesel

6 days from when the owner noticed vomiting


----------



## BowWowMeow

I thought he was better and that's why I was surprised that he was vomiting food.I know there were a couple of cases on here recently where the pups were extremely sick for more than a week and then turned a corner. 

I have read back in the thread and am honestly confused why the vet thas been encouraging you to try to get him to eat. It was my understanding that dogs with parvo should not be fed until they are through the acute vomiting and diarrhea phase of the disease. Has the treatment changed?


----------



## my boy diesel

since the illness destroys the intestinal lining
i would not think it good to feed so soon 
but what do i know?
but bow wow that made me scratch my head too :shrug:


----------



## mommanomma

I don't know why they want me to feed him. All I do is offer and if he doesn't want it then I stop trying and from what I know that's what the nurses do to. I think it's just a matter of seeing if he's feeling up for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And the treatments are still the same. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

There is no set time for the virus. I would think the average is 5-7 days. These dogs often seem worse before better. As far as feeding, most dogs with parvo don't want to touch food, attempting to eat or showing signs of wanting the food is a good sign. The diet will be light when he comes home.


----------



## DJEtzel

BowWowMeow said:


> I thought he was better and that's why I was surprised that he was vomiting food.I know there were a couple of cases on here recently where the pups were extremely sick for more than a week and then turned a corner.
> 
> I have read back in the thread and am honestly confused why the vet thas been encouraging you to try to get him to eat. It was my understanding that dogs with parvo should not be fed until they are through the acute vomiting and diarrhea phase of the disease. Has the treatment changed?


This is true, but it sounds like for a while there, he wasn't vomitting, so they do start with bland meals to keep everything inside working properly and to see what they can keep down/what they can't. It's a good indication of recovery.

They're likely asking the OP to try to feed because 1. she is the owner and the dog is more likely bonded to her (ideally) so may want to please her more by eating. 2. she's novel because she isn't around all day. 

The puppies in classes that I teach work fantastic for me, always, but their owners get frustrated with them because they aren't paying any attention to them. I'm novel, duh!


----------



## Galathiel

It might be true about having the owner try to get a dog to eat. When my Rai Li (shih tzu) had to be hospitalized to get fluids (had enteritis), the vet asked me to take him out when we went to visit him into their kennel area (grassy with individual runs off it) and see if I could convince him to even drink. He would do NOTHING at the vets .. too stressed. However, we let him wander about a bit and he did drink for us.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

When my dog had complications when he was neutered and had to have a scrotal ablation he had to be hospitalized for four days. I had to feed him every day because he would not eat for them.


----------



## mommanomma

No blood in the diarrhea, only 1 vomit pile today but still not eating. Dr says well probably take him home tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Such horrible timing. I'm going to miss my husbands aunts euology ad funeral just so I don't leave him alone for 10+ hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaina

They can't keep him another day? If there is any vomiting and diarrhea with no eating I wouldn't be comfortable taking him home just yet. Is he drinking on his own and, if so, is he holding it down?


----------



## DJEtzel

Shaina said:


> They can't keep him another day? If there is any vomiting and diarrhea with no eating I wouldn't be comfortable taking him home just yet. Is he drinking on his own and, if so, is he holding it down?


I agree with this.

If he's not eating/drinking there, he should not be leaving yet.


----------



## mommanomma

That's why I'm not taking him home today. But he is starting to want to eat a little bit so were all just guessing if he will be good by tomoro. It might end up being another few days depending on how he is doing. But he's been on the iv for five days and they want to take him off it but won't if he's not eating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

He is drinking water and I think he's been holding it down good today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

So this is the best I could do for when Napoleon gets home. I'll put his blankets down when he is actually here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

mommanomma said:


> View attachment 175514
> 
> So this is the best I could do for when Napoleon gets home. I'll put his blankets down when he is actually here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That looks PERFECT. 

Glad to see he'll be in the house!


----------



## my boy diesel

you might wanna clear off those shelves though
before the pup does


----------



## selzer

my boy diesel said:


> you might wanna clear off those shelves though
> before the pup does


This. The first few days he might not be up to climbing and getting into trouble. But, just in case, make sure everything on those lower shelves are not poisonous.


----------



## mommanomma

Nothing poisonous but I'll still move them just in case. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Good news! I'm happy to report that Napoleon has eaten a reasonable amount of food (considering the circumstances) and has kept it down. He is staying the night tonight just for further monitoring and will be by to see him in the morning. If he continues to eat and hold it down we will be able to bring him home!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Good news! I'm happy to report that Napoleon has eaten a reasonable amount of food (considering the circumstances) and has kept it down. He is staying the night tonight just for further monitoring and will be by to see him in the morning. If he continues to eat and hold it down we will be able to bring him home!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome news!!! Way to go Napolean! Make sure you hug your vet for being miracle workers.  Just wondering did you get the job there?


----------



## wyoung2153

mommanomma said:


> Good news! I'm happy to report that Napoleon has eaten a reasonable amount of food (considering the circumstances) and has kept it down. He is staying the night tonight just for further monitoring and will be by to see him in the morning. If he continues to eat and hold it down we will be able to bring him home!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hooraaaaay! So glad to hear the news!!! bet you are so happy..


----------



## selzer

That sounds awesome. Little Napoleon is really a fighter.


----------



## mommanomma

Idk if I got the job yet, my lack of experience made the vet unsure but a few of the nurses working there put in a good word for me. I spoke to the lady that I worked with on Sunday and she said they just hired someone else and don't really need a full time employee but being on call and doing weekends would really give me a good chance. We shall see! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

mommanomma said:


> good news! I'm happy to report that napoleon has eaten a reasonable amount of food (considering the circumstances) and has kept it down. He is staying the night tonight just for further monitoring and will be by to see him in the morning. If he continues to eat and hold it down we will be able to bring him home!
> 
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


wonderful!!!!


----------



## Chip18

Hope you get the job and great news on the pup!


----------



## Springbrz

:happyboogie:Yay! So glad little Napoleon pulled through.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Great news! I hope he continues to improve. And the laundry set-up looks great except where are the toys?


----------



## madis

Congratulations on the job and little Napoleon! I feel like a jerk for passing judgement. I admire you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

mommanomma said:


> Idk if I got the job yet, my lack of experience made the vet unsure but a few of the nurses working there put in a good word for me. I spoke to the lady that I worked with on Sunday and she said they just hired someone else and don't really need a full time employee but being on call and doing weekends would really give me a good chance. We shall see!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Congratulations! Looks like things are looking up for the pup AND you!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Congratulations, glad he made it  You've done a great job, kudos to you.


----------



## coulter

Way to go!


----------



## llombardo

Do you know if any of the other pups got parvo or if the owners were ever notified?


----------



## mommanomma

All of the pups have it. We told the owners once we found out Napoleon had it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeandMoe

TWO thumbs up for you AND Napoleon !!
:happyboogie: :groovy:


----------



## blackshep

Fingers crossed that you get the job and great work with Napoleon!! hope he's up and at 'em soon! Your set up at home looks just right! 

Hope the other pups in the litter recover, it's a good thing you called.

Just so you know, I think the parvo virus can contaminate the area and your home for a very, very long time (others here can chime in) so be really careful about other dogs coming onto your property, as they could be infected.

I hope you will share a few pics of your puppy when he's home, he sounds like a real fighter!


----------



## Lilie

I can't wait to see pictures of your pup hanging out around the house!!!


----------



## GSKnight

this is just great news!!!


----------



## DaniRo

This is awesome news!!!! I can't wait to see picture of Napoleon!!! 

I really hope all the owners of the other pups in the liter are as caring as you and got them help! Hope they all pull through!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Well I am very frustrated right now because the vet has decided to keep Napoleon another day. This morning he was so happy to see me he was crying. He stood up waging his tail and got so excited. He ate a little bit of chicken for me and he has no more vomit or diarrhea. I can't wait to have our baby home!

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Well I am very frustrated right now because the vet has decided to keep Napoleon another day. This morning he was so happy to see me he was crying. He stood up waging his tail and got so excited. He ate a little bit of chicken for me and he has no more vomit or diarrhea. I can't wait to have our baby home!
> View attachment 175778
> View attachment 175786
> View attachment 175794
> View attachment 175802
> View attachment 175810
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a handsome little guy! It sounds like you have a very good Vet.


----------



## selzer

Tomorrow is soon enough. 


Remember that he is not protected from distemper either, but he has to be strong enough to get these vaccinations. Talk to the vet about when to get them. He's had a LOT of socialization in the past week, though he was very sick. I would not take this dog anywhere, save home, until he is healthy enough to get his first shots, and then another couple of days to let the antibodies build up. We know the dam's immunity is gone now, so we do not have to worry about waiting for the second or third set of shots. 

Maybe people who have successfully raised a parvo puppy could give some advice on what to feed him to give him the boost he will need, and still be bland and easy on the digestive system.


----------



## blackshep

Oh those eyes just melt my heart!!

He will be home soon, what a sweet boy! He's lucky to have a good momma that loves him so much. 


Feel better soon Napoleon!


----------



## mommanomma

The lady that helped me get set up with this vet is part of a rescue and she cares for parvo pups out of her home consecutively. She's been helping me with getting him set up after he comes home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Hoing home sooon is such good news. Aw he knows you're his mama


----------



## mommanomma

So I just found out that our bill will be $1000 total. Which is awesome since he will have been there 8 days. I knew this was too good to be true. I'm back at square one with not being able to afford this. Oh and I didn't get the job. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

mommanomma said:


> So I just found out that our bill will be $1000 total. Which is awesome since he will have been there 8 days. I knew this was too good to be true. I'm back at square one with not being able to afford this. Oh and I didn't get the job.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


8 days and only 1000.00 crap that is not bad, its expensive but not bad for 8 days.


----------



## mommanomma

Looks like I'll be job hunting tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I have been following this thread and i must say that your little guy is beautiful  such expression in his eyes, i bet he makes hearts just melt  ,


----------



## mommanomma

He is quite the eye grabber and he knows it lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

I know $1000 is expensive, but for 8 days under vet care staying there. That is a really good price. It sounds like they really cut you some slack on the bill. It is very easy to spend that much in one visit these days. You said you got approved for care credit right?


----------



## mommanomma

Yeah I have care credit but if it goes to 1000 then my interest will raise by like 5% each month. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

They gave me a wonderful deal I'm very thankful. I just gotta pull my stuff together and figure out how to make that much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> They gave me a wonderful deal I'm very thankful. I just gotta pull my stuff together and figure out how to make that much.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Just stay calm "I know it sounds easy to say" You will figure it out. Just think of it this way. You are getting your baby back, and it will be worth it in the end. This is a hard lesson to learn and I think a lot of puppy owners can learn from your story. Now we all can pray for you on your job hunting. It worked for the miracle pup, and hopefully will work to help you out.


----------



## mommanomma

My husband is super pissed and is saying we should've just put him down because we can't afford it and when I told him I was going to look for a job to contribute he just yelled at me... Yeah the next few days are going to be ****. And Napoleon doesn't come home till Friday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro

Double check with your Care Credit... Mine always gives me some promo where if you pay it off in 12 months they don't charge interest. It'll be on the receipt from the Care Credit card runner. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

katro said:


> Double check with your Care Credit... Mine always gives me some promo where if you pay it off in 12 months they don't charge interest. It'll be on the receipt from the Care Credit card runner.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



definitely double check. Care credit usually does promotions where you don't pay interest on a balance until a certain date but you can pay it off ahead of time and avoid the interest. That's how mine has been.


----------



## mommanomma

Wow... My heart hasn't sunk so low till now. So after discussing it with my husband we are going to be rehoming Napoleon. He refuses to make the "breeders" help us with our vet bill and with everything else going on (paying for his aunts funeral) we can't afford him. I'm so crushed right now I can't even stand it. :'(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And with my care credit I have a fixed 27% interest for 18 months. After that it goes to about 50%. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

so sorry


----------



## Mts678

mommanomma said:


> The vet here requires you to pay when you go in and I don't have money. And we only have one car which my husband won't let me take for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Comment uncalled for. Removed by Admin


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DobbyDad

Wow. Someone didn't read anywhere near the whole thread.


----------



## DobbyDad

I really hope you get to keep him. The vet bill is already there, I don't know what rehoming will do to solve that. Really glad he is doing better.


----------



## llombardo

mommanomma said:


> And with my care credit I have a fixed 27% interest for 18 months. After that it goes to about 50%.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Care credit should carry no interest? I have never paid interest with them. That us what is good about them. I'm not sure who sets the rate, the vet or them but I would talk to the vet about it.


----------



## llombardo

What's his plan? Sell the dog to make up the costs for the vet bills? Does he understand that won't happen? Maybe he is just upset? He did just have a death in the family too? I hope you get to keep him. I do have to say 20 years ago when I worked at the vet, people were paying 1000 dollars for 4-5 days of treatment for parvo, so I'd have to say that your vet gave you a real good deal.


----------



## bill

Yes you got a great deal! I was charged six hundred dollars" for five hours ten years ago when my bulldog had a heat stroke! Wishing you the best! Bill


----------



## bill

bill said:


> Yes you got a great deal! I was charged six hundred dollars" for five hours ten years ago when my bulldog had a heat stroke! Wishing you the best! Bill


P.s. it was a emergency vet" but still it was robbery! Bill


----------



## middleofnowhere

To the OP - any chance your husband will calm down? As people have said, the vet bill is already there, giving the pup away won't help, selling him won't bring you much money either (if you can find a buyer). 

Hubby is coming across as in not a favorable light... I hope he isn't this off the wall on other issues. I am bothered by him thinking the decision is all his. After all the time and soul you put in to pulling Napoleon out of his own version of Elba, I'd think he 'd recognize what the pup means to you.


----------



## lindadrusilla

I think i'd have to agree on rehoming since you can't afford it. No doubt the vet bill is already there as mentioned but there's going to be other bills, food, toys, training, routine check etc. 

Just hope that you'll find him a good home and not just pass him on to any family who wants to have a cute pup. He deserves that much. 

I'm sorry your husband is not supportive. But what is appalling is his callous manner. Sorry to say but to be honest, i might have gotten rid of him if it was my husband, to say we should simply put the poor pup down without even consideration that it is a life!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

mommanomma said:


> My husband is super pissed and is saying we should've just put him down because we can't afford it and when I told him I was going to look for a job to contribute he just yelled at me... Yeah the next few days are going to be ****. And Napoleon doesn't come home till Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If he is that angry please be very careful about him being around the pup.


----------



## Sri

I am so glad he has pulled through. And what an adorable darling puppy he is! He is fortunate to have you for his momma. Hope the situation at home with your husband improves, or Napoleon will be quick to pick up on the vibes...


----------



## onyx'girl

What exactly did he expect to pay? 
Rehoming may be the best option, but it still doesn't change the vet's charge? What does your husband think rehoming will do, wipe the debt free? Not likely you can sell a parvo survivor for a $1000. Did the other pups get put down, or did someone invest in their lives?
Prayers of strength for you, you will need to be strong and confident for your child.


----------



## LoveEcho

How sad  I want to reiterate that it was your husband that people got so very angry with here. 

It may be that rehoming is the best option... both financially, and for the sake of peace in your household- if he flies off the handle at this, what is he going to do when the pup is older and chews things, goes through the "teenage" phase and isn't easy to live with?


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm also confused. You know you still have to pay the care credit bill for him if you don't keep him, right?


----------



## stmcfred

I haven't posted in this thread for a while, but I have been reading. 

I give you MAJOR credit for saving the puppy and doing what you can do with the circumstances you were in. I agree with the above poster, I think everyone is just upset with your husband and not with you. It's very obvious that you care a lot about this puppy. 

Your husband sounds very hard to deal with. I'm sorry that he is taking his anger out by yelling at you. That is unacceptable and I would never put up with that. He sounds like a ticking time bomb to be honest. I know he's probably going through a lot with the death of his aunt, but that is no excuse.

If he is so quick to anger about the vet bill, then perhaps rehoming the puppy is the best thing to do in the long run. I don't see him ever warming up to the puppy and that is just going to create tension between the two of you and could cause problems with the puppy. Especially if the puppy were to do something to make him upset, which is bound to happen since it's a puppy.


Is he thinking that since the puppy was originally suppose to be $1000 that he can sell him for that much?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Can networking here help? Maybe some one will just flat out adopt the pup, i also agree with the other posters, he sounds like he is having a hard time dealing, thats why i had mentioned to keep the pup away from him, people do bad things in stressful times. I dont think you will be able to sell for money (then again i could be wrong) but i would just quietly find a good soul to take the pup. It takes a all members of a house to be on board with a puppy, he will need support and if your husband continues to be stressed and unwilling then its a lost cause.


----------



## katro

mommanomma said:


> And with my care credit I have a fixed 27% interest for 18 months. After that it goes to about 50%.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, but is that is most likely the interest rate AFTER the promo period is up. If I spend less than $200, I get 6 months to pay off the balance and they won't charge me interest. If it's over $200, I get 12 months to pay it off without being charged interest. If I don't pay it off within the promo period, the interest rate is something like 19% or whatever. This is directly from Care Credit's website:
"Promotional Period:

The pre-determined time period during which your account has special financing terms. For purchases of $200 or more, CareCredit offers two types of promotional financing options."

Did you use your Care Credit card to pay Napolean's vet bill? If so, check the receipt (not the itemized bill from the vet, the receipt from the credit card machine that prints out separately) - it will tell you the promo offer which in your case should be no interest charged if paid in full within x number of months. Sorry if this is coming off as abrasive - tone is often lost in typing. 

You may also want to check out the Special Financing section on their website:
http://www.carecredit.com/howcarecreditworks.html


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

DobbyDad said:


> Wow. Someone didn't read anywhere near the whole thread.


LOL-for real talk about a day late and a dollar short-with that comment!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

In this case it probably would be best to rehome Napoleon. OP-please take great care of whom you give him to-he's been through so much already-find him a forever home where he will be loved and accepted by the ENTIRE family.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I've been following your thread and I think you did the right thing taking the puppy to the vet and jumping through all the hoops you have to save him. Being willing to get a job to help pay the bills, that's great! That was the right thing to do and even though it was hard for you I'm sure some how, some way you'll be rewarded down the road for it. 

Having said that and having read the entire thread, now your husband wants to 'rehome' the puppy after all this? Let me just say, he may be a good man and father but he's not being a good dog owner. This is very unfair to you and the puppy.

Your husband encouraged and wanted a dog and when the going gets tough this is how he reacts?

IMO you either stand up to him and lay down the law since it was a mutual decision and he had been wanting a puppy as well (which includes the responsibility and costs associated) OR rehome the puppy and don't get another dog again as accidents/illness happen and it will just be a source of upset, stress and unhappiness again in your household.

I was married to man who was of a similar nature so I understand how hard it can be but you are faced with two choices when it comes to dog ownership, don't have any OR you take charge, period, because clearly you are a 'have the will find the way' kind of person and he is not when it comes to animals. 

Please take care of you, too. 



mommanomma said:


> My husband is in between companies and just got set up with his new company as a boss. He trains people and sells stuff and since everything is still so new he is not seeing all of his money yet. We can afford the dog but we didn't plan on something so drastic. And no he is not supportive but he is a good man and a great father and keeps us fed and housed. This is just a really unexpected thing at awful timing. But as I've said I've taken care of it and we are on our way to the vet so we can stop with the judging of my life now k? I'm stressed enough as is.


----------



## my boy diesel

i am guessing 
they would like to sell 
puppy to pay for bills
or at least that is what hubby 
would like
mommanomma can you surrender pupppy
to vet clinic
sometimes they have clients who are great owners
who just lost a dog and want another


----------



## GSKnight

I feel bad for mommanomma and for the poor little puppy. He has been through so much, and it looks like more issues to come.


----------



## KZoppa

I'm just reading this and shaking my head. After all this puppy has been through, now he's looking at needing a new home because he got sick which was by no means his fault. And if for some reason, he IS kept, laundry room until he's back to health and crazy puppy antics and then relegated to the backyard again. If he is kept, what happens if he gets sick again or hurt?! Dogs aren't inexpensive. They require care and time and energy which you've found out the hard way. 

OP, your husband hasn't been painted in a favorable light through all this. I understand there's been the loss of a family member and it sounds like you've been saddled with the costs for the funeral for that but for him to be so upset over the costs an innocent puppy has rung up through no fault of his own - one that he said he wanted as well... I'm honestly not sure I have anything positive to say except I hope you're able to find a capable loving home for him where he can be a part of the family instead of a financial burden.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

OP I am so sorry you are having to deal with your husband's negative reaction on top of everything. It is obvious you care about the little guy. I agree at this point it probably is best to rehome so your husband doesn't build more hard feelings toward him and possibly cause harm to him down the road.

The most loving thing you can do for him now is to find a loving home for him...one that will make him a family member. This is a breed that wants to be with its people. The new owners are going to need to be educated on parvo and his home care while he is still recovering. You also need to make sure he doesn't go to a home with another puppy so he doesn't pass the parvo. Have you discussed with the woman/rescue that you mentioned that helps parvo puppies. Perhaps she can help you place him.

Maybe they will provide you updates as he grows which might ease the transition for you some. The great news is he is alive because of you and the steps you took to save his life.


----------



## marbury

You're working with a lady in rescue per your earlier posts. Follow up with her about finding a home for your pup. Get this guy listed on here under adoption and get him placed.

If your husband is able to keep y'all fed, add $100 a month to his 'food bill' and use it to pay off the Care Credit. I can guarantee there are items you can sell in your home as well. The puppy playpen alone is $40, a spare TV can get you some good money, etc. 

If he won't work with you work around him. But get this pup listed and get him out to a good home.


----------



## Msmaria

stmcfred said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while, but I have been reading.
> 
> I give you MAJOR credit for saving the puppy and doing what you can do with the circumstances you were in. I agree with the above poster, I think everyone is just upset with your husband and not with you. It's very obvious that you care a lot about this puppy.
> 
> Your husband sounds very hard to deal with. I'm sorry that he is taking his anger out by yelling at you. That is unacceptable and I would never put up with that. He sounds like a ticking time bomb to be honest. I know he's probably going through a lot with the death of his aunt, but that is no excuse.
> 
> If he is so quick to anger about the vet bill, then perhaps rehoming the puppy is the best thing to do in the long run. I don't see him ever warming up to the puppy and that is just going to create tension between the two of you and could cause problems with the puppy. Especially if the puppy were to do something to make him upset, which is bound to happen since it's a puppy.
> 
> 
> Is he thinking that since the puppy was originally suppose to be $1000 that he can sell him for that much?


The husband sounds pretty controlling. Doesnt he know marriage is about 2 people not just want he wants. So sad. I hope they are able to work things out. But I agree for the sake of peace and the pup its probably better hes rehomed. Im sure the OP will find the best home for him possible because she sounds like a caring person who loves this dog.


----------



## Lark

Mommanomma - I have read most of the thread, and what a sad story. I feel so terrible for your little puppy. Honestly, after reading it my opinion is that finding a new home would probably be best for you and the puppy. I have a 19-mth old GSD and he is a royal pain at times, and I can't imagine the marital strife you will have if your husband isn't on board. My dog still has to be monitored closely or he will chew inappropriate things, and he is a real stinker if he is outside alone (barking at things). 

Also, my lab that I had before my GSD cost THOUSANDS in emergency surgery and other health issues. His first surgery alone was $4000 (thank goodness for care credit!). An ear infection caused Horner's syndrome and there went another thousand. Dogs are so horribly expensive. What if he has something else happen? It doesn't seem fair to keep him and then get him put to sleep if he had something go wrong, and it seems like your husband won't be in favor of further vet care.

Sorry to hear about your problems - it sounds like you have done as much as you can but it will be too stressful to keep him. I am sure it is horrible for you.


----------



## mommanomma

I had plenty of dogs growing up and they've never cost this much which is why I was completely unprepared for this one. As for my husband he calmed down and now says that it's stupid to regime the dog since we are already paying for his vet. Normally we wouldn't be so broke but after taking so many days off and paying for other things that normally wouldn't be our responsibility (funeral) he is really stressed for cash. He refuses to let me work because we would need a baby sitter and any crap money I make would be useless compared to the money he can make if he were to work his butt off for the next few weeks. He is undecided about rehoming Napoleon now but I want to let everyone know he is by no means a violent person. He would never physically harm me or the puppy in any way. As of right now the plan is get the pup home and get him back to good health and get ourselves back on our feet and we will go from there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Oh and I convinced him to talk to the breeders about helping us with the bill. Idk if they will (they are stubborn as all ****) but if they did that would be so helpful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

P


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred

What's going to happen if the dog gets sick or injured in the future? Or the cost of training.

Did you find out about any of the other puppies in the litter?


----------



## mommanomma

They won't tell us anything about the other puppies and I'm going to start an emergency box and keep money in it for future things. And dogs don't need training, I'm not going to pay for that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

It's not my fault that he had parvo and I've had plenty of dogs and pets growing up and not one of them ever got sick or injured. I'm pretty sure by taking good care of him there won't be another situation quite like this. Of course there is the possibility but like I said I've had plenty of dogs and not one of them got sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And I still don't even know if there will be a future with him. We still might rehome him but I'm more worried about getting him better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred

mommanomma said:


> They won't tell us anything about the other puppies and I'm going to start an emergency box and keep money in it for future things. And dogs don't need training, I'm not going to pay for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's good that you plan on starting an emergency box. Great idea! 

But, ALL dogs need training.


----------



## wyoung2153

mommanomma said:


> They won't tell us anything about the other puppies and I'm going to start an emergency box and keep money in it for future things. *And dogs don't need training, I'm not going to pay for that. *
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thinking:

First, I am happy your husband calmed down and is starting to come around to the idea of keeping him. Still praying for you guys and your situation. and the emergency box is a great idea!

Second, I REALLY hope you meant that you don't need to PAY for training.. dogs most definitely need to be trained, whether you do it yourself or pay for it... not training isn't really an option.. especially with this kind of dog.


----------



## mommanomma

Yes that's what I meant. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153

mommanomma said:


> Yes that's what I meant.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thought so


----------



## AJmom

Mommanomma, I am new here but not newto responsible dog ownership and maybe I will get kicked right back off the forums for what I have to say.But you should never have gotten a puppy. You seem to have no clue on how to take care of a dog. I want to cry hearing about what your poor pup had to endure . And if you keep this dog and you think dogs need no training than we all know where this pup ends up once it is full grown and has no training. I honestly hope you will rehome this poor pup so he has a chance to be a wonderful loved pet. Next time get a pet rock.


----------



## LaRen616

AJmom said:


> Mommanomma, I am new here but not newto responsible dog ownership and maybe I will get kicked right back off the forums for what I have to say.But you should never have gotten a puppy. You seem to have no clue on how to take care of a dog. I want to cry hearing about what your poor pup had to endure . And if you keep this dog and you think dogs need no training than we all know where this pup ends up once it is full grown and has no training. I honestly hope you will rehome this poor pup so he has a chance to be a wonderful loved pet. Next time get a pet rock.


:thumbup:


----------



## Chip18

selzer said:


> Tomorrow is soon enough.
> 
> 
> Remember that he is not protected from distemper either, but he has to be strong enough to get these vaccinations. Talk to the vet about when to get them. He's had a LOT of socialization in the past week, though he was very sick. I would not take this dog anywhere, save home, until he is healthy enough to get his first shots, and then another couple of days to let the antibodies build up. We know the dam's immunity is gone now, so we do not have to worry about waiting for the second or third set of shots.
> 
> Maybe people who have successfully raised a parvo puppy could give some advice on what to feed him to give him the boost he will need, and still be bland and easy on the digestive system.


I'm out...mine only lasted two weeks, BYB got the pup checked as soon as we got her! Vet check then treatment! It was useless,did get a refund on the pup from the BYB (boxer girl) but yeah small consolation. 

Glad your guy is doing better!


----------



## Saphire

mommanomma said:


> I've had plenty of dogs and pets growing up and not one of them ever got sick or injured. Of course there is the possibility but like I said I've had plenty of dogs and not one of them got sick.


Since your puppy came from a horribly irresponsible byb who I doubt did anything but throw two dogs together to make puppies combined with such a serious illness as a young pup.....VERY good chance you can count on future vet bills. Good idea to start saving $.


----------



## wyoung2153

AJmom said:


> Mommanomma, I am new here but not newto responsible dog ownership and maybe I will get kicked right back off the forums for what I have to say.But you should never have gotten a puppy. You seem to have no clue on how to take care of a dog. I want to cry hearing about what your poor pup had to endure . And if you keep this dog and you think dogs need no training than we all know where this pup ends up once it is full grown and has no training. I honestly hope you will rehome this poor pup so he has a chance to be a wonderful loved pet. Next time get a pet rock.


Just remember that sometimes things happen out of your control.. No one plans of getting a puppy and having to immediately have it almost die. She clearly has a deep love for this dog or she would have spent all the time and resources trying to fight for him. That in it self should say something. Nobody plans on their finances crashing over night due to circumstances out of their control.

So while maybe it's in the dog's best interest now to rehome him, I would hardly attack her for getting him to begin with. She clearly thought about everything before and thought she was prepared (everything from the set up outside to researching more on this site and seeking help when things weren't going as she planned.) IT'S LIFE! LIFE happens and sometimes you aren't prepared for those things. People should give her a break she's doing the best she can with the cards she has been dealt.

I think the only real mistake she made here was buying from a poor breeder. This vet bill, in all honesty, should be paid 100% by the breeder 
as she gave her the dog that way.. 

AND She doesn't not believe in training as previously addressed she meant she shouldn't have to pay for it, which I can't blame her. I did all Titan's training myself at the time because I couldn't afford it and he is just fine.. When I could afford it.. he went to a class. but it isn't necessary to spend a bunch on training if you are capable of doing it yourself.. as I assume she is.


----------



## mommanomma

@wyoung thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

wyoung2153 said:


> Just remember that sometimes things happen out of your control.. No one plans of getting a puppy and having to immediately have it almost die. She clearly has a deep love for this dog or she would have spent all the time and resources trying to fight for him. That in it self should say something. Nobody plans on their finances crashing over night due to circumstances out of their control.
> 
> So while maybe it's in the dog's best interest now to rehome him, I would hardly attack her for getting him to begin with. She clearly thought about everything before and thought she was prepared (everything from the set up outside to researching more on this site and seeking help when things weren't going as she planned.) IT'S LIFE! LIFE happens and sometimes you aren't prepared for those things. People should give her a break she's doing the best she can with the cards she has been dealt.
> 
> I think the only real mistake she made here was buying from a poor breeder. This vet bill, in all honesty, should be paid 100% by the breeder
> as she gave her the dog that way..
> 
> AND She doesn't not believe in training as previously addressed she meant she shouldn't have to pay for it, which I can't blame her. I did all Titan's training myself at the time because I couldn't afford it and he is just fine.. When I could afford it.. he went to a class. but it isn't necessary to spend a bunch on training if you are capable of doing it yourself.. as I assume she is.


I agree. I hope the OP knows that the majority of us here are behind her and do not feel in anyway that she is neglectful to this puppy. She has gone over and beyond. The OP cannot keep the dog only because of her husband. I dont think she should be held responsible for his views. Maybe down the line she will be able to get another dog and this time for keeps.


----------



## wyoung2153

Welcome @momma! I know how it feels for things to go so utterly wrong and have to rehome your baby.. stuck a nerve, sorry for the rant.. 

Regardless.. you are bringing your baby home soon.. when exactly?? any more updates on him?

@Msmaria.. I can completely agree with that. While I'm sure her husband love her and their child, I'm virtually mad at him


----------



## selzer

Let's get the pup home. Care credit cannot go up to 50%, that usery and against the law. I think you need to read through the terms and conditions closer. 

It is better to pay things off sooner if at all possible. But, being able to make payments is worth paying interest -- not usery rates. 

Do you have AKC papers for the little guy. Send them in and opt for buying the health insurance for the dog. And, still keep your little box for emergencies.


----------



## mommanomma

We can bring him home Friday. I apologize for being short and not so explanatory, I'm not in the best of mind today. I really appreciate those that are being supportive of my situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

My sympathy is for Napoleon he is the innocent one here. He is returning to a home tomorrow where it's not certain if he will stay or not, if the Husband wants him or not….very unstable. And that poor pup no doubt is feeling lousy as is from his illness. I just hope and pray that he is rehomed to a stable and loving forever home. If he is not, unfortunately I am sure there will be much more to this story.


----------



## mommanomma

No papers for the pup @selzer an I'm just going by what my husband has told me about the care credit. I'm gonna figure that out now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Just had to catch up. If your husband does come around to the idea of keeping the pup. Know theres lots of people here to help you out with training and videos. You dont need to pay for training as long as your willing to put in the work and time. Theres no reason that you have to keep a dog inside with you, although its preferable, in CA as we have pretty good weather. But you should think about what you will do when summer comes because it is hot out here. Ask questions here on what you can do, so you can start planning early. Your husband may have to build a kennel with shade in a cool area of the yard or insulate the garage from heat. Look on craigslist for kennels or fencing for sale to get a general idea of the cost.


----------



## DJEtzel

mommanomma said:


> They won't tell us anything about the other puppies and I'm going to start an emergency box and keep money in it for future things. *And dogs don't need training, I'm not going to pay for that.
> *
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Well that's great. This is why you still should have never gotten this dog.



mommanomma said:


> It's not my fault that he had parvo and I've had plenty of dogs and pets growing up and not one of them ever got sick or injured. I'm pretty sure by taking good care of him there won't be another situation quite like this. Of course there is the possibility but like I said I've had plenty of dogs and not one of them got sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 It is your fault. You bought from an irresponsible breeder, didn't get his vaccines right away, and didn't learn about how to prevent parvo before bringing him home. I take fantastic care of my dogs and they still get into things requiring emergency vet care, antibiotics, still get ear infections, etc. 

Anecdotal evidence means nothing. Dogs that are well cared for get injured and sick ALL THE TIME and you can't count on it to not happen.



AJmom said:


> Mommanomma, I am new here but not newto responsible dog ownership and maybe I will get kicked right back off the forums for what I have to say.But you should never have gotten a puppy. You seem to have no clue on how to take care of a dog. I want to cry hearing about what your poor pup had to endure . And if you keep this dog and you think dogs need no training than we all know where this pup ends up once it is full grown and has no training. I honestly hope you will rehome this poor pup so he has a chance to be a wonderful loved pet. Next time get a pet rock.


Thank you. Thank you. 

OP, please rehome the dog.


----------



## mommanomma

So I just tried getting on my care credit acct and it won't let me in. I have the acct number and my social and dob and it says I have the wrong info. This is wierd and my husband doesn't have his phone on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

I suspect this is just the beginning of the marital strife over this pup, if the OP truly believes this.

If getting the pup vaccinated didn't cross her mind, I have a hard time believing she is capable of training a GSD pup with no assistance.

If you love the pup, please rehome him. I'm still in shock over borrowing $100 to buy him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153

Could it be that he used his info? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Learn How CareCredit® is Better Than Promotional Financing

follow that link-all purchases over 200 qualify for no interest financing and since yours is a 1,000 you will get at least a year to pay it back maybe more-this link will explain their policy to you.


----------



## mommanomma

You know what. I'm really just done with negative people on here so I'm not getting on this board anymore. If anyone wants to stay updated on Napoleon feel free to msg me. I wish the best of luck to you all and your fur babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

belladonnalily said:


> I suspect this is just the beginning of the marital strife over this pup, if the OP truly believes this.
> 
> *If getting the pup vaccinated didn't cross her mind, I have a hard time believing she is capable of training a GSD pup with no assistance.*
> 
> If you love the pup, please rehome him. I'm still in shock over borrowing $100 to buy him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Ditto.:crazy:


----------



## Jack's Dad

Ah! The judgemental, holier than thou folks are back.

Get over yourselves.

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## wyoung2153

Well guys that's one way to drive away someone who genuinely is trying to help her dog. Good job!


----------



## DJEtzel

Not listening to all of the good advice and trying to say that she will not have to spend any more money on this dog is not "genuinely trying to help".

It's trying to hear what she wants to hear and believe what she wants to believe. And she couldn't be further from the truth about costs or training, which is why it is better for her to rehome the dog now.


----------



## wyoung2153

I don't think she expects to not spend anymore money but more so that it will be less expensive.. which isn't always the case, but let her see him through this and make that call. No need to attack her when she actually has been taking advice from people here. It's not easy to give up a pup for any reason, and I'm sure she will make the right decision for her and her family when the time comes.


----------



## selzer

DJ, you and the others, I really hope you are proud of yourselves, and oh so perfect. One day, 10 or 20 years from now, you are going to look back and realize that you didn't know everything about everything, and that life does sometimes happen, and not every thing is so cut and dried. 

At least I hope so. 

Mommanonna, there are some babe-chicks on here that maybe have had life handed to them, and haven't ever had to struggle with anything. I wish you don't leave. I think most of the people are frustrated with your husband's attitude about all of this, and most of us do applaud your handling of this little guy's illness. 

Look into buying health insurance for your pup though. Your husband seems to not be in a position to take serious losses with good grace. It sounds like he grumps and barks a lot when that happens. A regular low payment/insurance may make that not be that necessary.

As for the training. My parents never trained Cujo, and he was just fine. It doesn't mean that you don't train him not to jump on people, to sit, to wait for you to put a line on him, etc. It means, you do not take him to classes. Classes are awesome, and certainly something I encourage, but people CAN bond with their dogs and teach them house manners without classes. 

It isn't rocket science people. Well, maybe it is for some of you holier than thou people. Maybe because some of you have had serious issues with basic manners/training, you think everyone else wouldn't be able to manage one without paying thousands of dollars in trainers.


----------



## Twyla

I've been following this and am very glad the pup is on the mend. It is beyond scary when they get so sick.

Trying to follow the rest of this thread... things that just make you go hmmm


----------



## Chip18

I have been reading this from the beginning. What I see is one part of a new pet owner that got caught up in a bad situation and was overwhelmed and reached out for help and found it on here! With a few assorted very ill considered remarks by some! But despite it all she hung in here and got the help she needed, so congrats to you mommmanomma for hanging in there! 

Your husband : however sounds like a control freak! If your a couple, a dog is suppose to be by mutual agreement, and support , you both should have been going through this, It seems like you were, dealing with it and your husband was more like...what ever?

I don't know what you'll do but I would still, consider rehoming the dog, "while" he's a puppy.The whole dog in the back yard thing strike me as a control issue, and not a "all my dogs were outside dogs kinda thing" but hey I'm "not" a psychiatrist, so who knows? 

What I do know is that if a "couple" has a dog they should both love it equally!


----------



## LoveEcho

selzer said:


> I wish you don't leave. * I think most of the people are frustrated with your husband's attitude about all of this, and most of us do applaud your handling of this little guy's illness. *
> 
> Look into buying health insurance for your pup though. Your husband seems to not be in a position to take serious losses with good grace. It sounds like he grumps and barks a lot when that happens. A regular low payment/insurance may make that not be that necessary.


:thumbup:, especially bolded.

I worry for more than just your puppy, with the way things sound in your house. Granted, _I_ wear the pants in MY household  Just kidding. I hope that it really is just stress due to the loss of his aunt, but if it's not... I would consider whether or not that's an environment you want to raise a pup in. Definitely at least consider insurance- I would hate to see the pup get the boot when he's older because something comes up. I think many people see the way you describe your husband and fear that the second the dog becomes any sort of nuisance (and this is a breed that, well, can be a major PITB), he'll be gone- or relegated to a sad life. It's clear how much you love the pup, so hopefully that'll shake some sense into your husband.


I think it's easy to say, "people were jerks" now that the puppy is fine- a lot of people (myself included) responded pretty passionately when the responses were, "my husband won't let me take the car to take him to the vet," etc. If the outcome wasn't so favorable, I don't think people would be singing the same tune. The OP has also shown since how much she cares about the puppy, even if she did make mistakes....and that level of caring is the foundation for learning.


----------



## Chip18

Uh oh, hope she's not gone! Maybe she'll be back and start a "Why my husband is a doggie A hole thread" and contempt can be dumped on where it truly belongs?


----------



## Msmaria

mommanomma said:


> You know what. I'm really just done with negative people on here so I'm not getting on this board anymore. If anyone wants to stay updated on Napoleon feel free to msg me. I wish the best of luck to you all and your fur babies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You cant let it get to you. Trust me, if most of us left because of negative remarks this place would be a desert..lol. BUT, Then youd miss all the people with the good advice. Theres lots of those too.
On the other end, There are lots of people here that truly just want the best for the dog and are so passionate about it it gets to them. they want to see the dog in what they think would be a better home. So they say so. 

You sound young. Most of us here have been around the block a few times, so we know what your in for. We know dogs cost alot of money. Especially german shepherds with their health problems (my byb 12 month old dog has cost me more than $5,000 this year with his hip problems and other things and we havent even had surgery yet.) they are worried that this will eventually cause you to have to give the dog up. I know you care for this dog, but honestly your husband has to be 100 percent on board because it gets harder from this point out. With training and behavioral changes. Please read up on all the issues we have with our dogs, theres lots to choose from.


----------



## llombardo

AJmom said:


> Mommanomma, I am new here but not newto responsible dog ownership and maybe I will get kicked right back off the forums for what I have to say.But you should never have gotten a puppy. You seem to have no clue on how to take care of a dog. I want to cry hearing about what your poor pup had to endure . And if you keep this dog and you think dogs need no training than we all know where this pup ends up once it is full grown and has no training. I honestly hope you will rehome this poor pup so he has a chance to be a wonderful loved pet. Next time get a pet rock.


Did you read any of the posts? The dog got parvo before the OP brought it home, so how does it fall on her that he was sick? And the training part was cleared up and the OP stated that she wouldn't be paying for training, not that she wouldn't train the dog. The OP did more for this dog then lots of people would have and she doesn't need to read stuff like this. Whether she keeps the pup or not is nobody's business, but at least he is alive and now thriving.


----------



## llombardo

mommanomma said:


> You know what. I'm really just done with negative people on here so I'm not getting on this board anymore. If anyone wants to stay updated on Napoleon feel free to msg me. I wish the best of luck to you all and your fur babies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Don't let them bother you. I haven't seen anything that is worth worrying over. You just keep your head up and keep moving forward


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

llombardo said:


> Did you read any of the posts? The dog got parvo before the OP brought it home, so how does it fall on her that he was sick? And the training part was cleared up and the OP stated that she wouldn't be paying for training, not that she wouldn't train the dog. The OP did more for this dog then lots of people would have and she doesn't need to read stuff like this. *Whether she keeps the pup or not is nobody's business,* but at least he is alive and now thriving.


Well, it kinda is when you come on a public Forum and begin a thread titled, "I am such a horrible person" and then share all that this OP shared with the general public including statements such as-my husband says we must rehome the dog, etc.


----------



## jang

OP..Please keep us informed regarding you and Napolian..SOOOO many posters have their hearts and well wishes involved in your life..It would be so sad if after like 400 posts you would deny your and Napolians statice to those who have cared for so long..We only want the best for you and your baby boy..Wishing only the best ..Blessings...Jan


----------



## Loneforce

Wow! I sure did miss a lot on here today. Hopefully the OP sticks around to keep us updated, and help others that have a parvo pup; to share her experience and what to look for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am going to say this ONCE.. KNOCK IT OFF with the snide, holier than thou comments.

This is why new people don't stick around. It's easy for some of you (certainly not the ones who are trying to help in a positive manner thank you), to sit on your butts and judge someone else. 

The puppy was sick PRIOR to this. Not everyone who comes here is an "expert". Not everyone is as "knowledgeable" as some of the "experts" here. What's done is done.

Some of you nay sayers have probably been where she has, so again, KNOCK IT OFF.

If you don't have something constructive to say, don't post. 

I will be notifying this thread, since I don't moderate and lucky I don't..

WITH THAT, thank you to those who have supported the OP with help and advice


----------



## mommanomma

No diarrhea and he ate a little bit. He's coming home tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm sure he'll be happy to be home


----------



## KatsMuse

mommanomma said:


> You know what. I'm really just done with negative people on here so I'm not getting on this board anymore. If anyone wants to stay updated on Napoleon feel free to msg me. I wish the best of luck to you all and your fur babies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please do not let anyone here make you feel bad & leave.
I sent you a PM earlier.

 Kat


----------



## dogfaeries

Actually I have had a parvo puppy. It was many years ago (1995) when I lived in Missouri. My vaccinated 4 month old Doberman puppy came down with it. If I hadn't been working at a vet clinic when she got it (which is probably where she got it, actually, since parvo was running rampant through that small town), I don't know how I would have afforded the treatment either. 

Anyway, I don't remember exactly what I did when I got her home. It seems like she was eating and feeling better when she got released from the vet, and then just continued to get well at home. She lived to be 14 and a half years old, which is very old for a Dobe. And a healthy 14 at that. My vet here in Oklahoma would always ask me if I was sure how old she was, since she seemed so much younger. 

Your "parvo" puppy has a really good chance to be just fine.


----------



## David Winners

I can't believe how the OP was treated here. Some of you should be ashamed of your behavior. She came here for help and is trying to do the best for her puppy. If you don't have something constructive to say. Go away.

I wish all pet owners cared as much as the OP.

How about we make a concerned effort to help this owner with a bad situation and leave the finger pointing out of the conversation. A judgemental attitude won't help the dog or the owner.

To the OP. Hang in there. You will find a way through. I was young, broke, and had vet bills in the thousands. Everything got fixed. Everything got paid. Everything worked out. It wasn't easy, and I had to work my butt off, but I took care of my dogs, just like you are. I'm sure the same people bashing you in this thread would have bashed on me too. Forget them. Listen to those who want to help. 

Keep your chin up! 

David Winners


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm reposting this below, cause stupid me, well I worked a really long day, and I posted this in the wrong forum ...)))

To add, to the OP, I got a care credit card, (haven't used it), but from what I was told,was what others said, you check with the vet, and they tell you what type of payment schedule they go with in regards to care credit...There is no interest if paid off within one year..

Basically you pay back care credit, like a credit card,,they pay off the vet bill..I also calledthem, they were very nice and explained things better to me should I need to use it..

I hope you can keep your puppy, you've done so much for him already and he's a survivor.


----------



## LoveEcho

mommanomma said:


> No diarrhea and he ate a little bit. He's coming home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:wild::wild: That's excellent news!!


----------



## Jack's Dad

Mommanomma. 

I think you have gone above and beyond. Outside of the forum world of dogs, in the real world of dogs, many would have euthanized that puppy or left it on the breeders doorstep for selling them a sick pup. 

My best wishes on whatever you decide.

If you decide to keep it there really is some very good help here. You just have to figure out who to listen to.


----------



## Courtney

This pup is alive because of the care he's getting right now. You brought him to the vet, have been involved in his care and it's obvious you are talking to the staff daily. To me this is a concerned pet owner. How stressful. You are reaching out for support on a on-line dog forum, have been honest and in return have been drug through the mud by some here. This is not my board but I would like to apologize to you as a member who has been around for a few years.


----------



## llombardo

Courtney said:


> This pup is alive because of the care he's getting right now. You brought him to the vet, have been involved in his care and it's obvious you are talking to the staff daily. To me this is a concerned pet owner. How stressful. You are reaching out for support on a on-line dog forum, have been honest and in return have been drug through the mud by some here. This is not my board but I would like to apologize to you as a member who has been around for a few years.



Agreed	:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl

dogfaeries said:


> Actually I have had a parvo puppy. It was many years ago (1995) when I lived in Missouri. My vaccinated 4 month old Doberman puppy came down with it. If I hadn't been working at a vet clinic when she got it (which is probably where she got it, actually, since parvo was running rampant through that small town), I don't know how I would have afforded the treatment either.
> 
> Anyway, I don't remember exactly what I did when I got her home. It seems like she was eating and feeling better when she got released from the vet, and then just continued to get well at home. She lived to be 14 and a half years old, which is very old for a Dobe. And a healthy 14 at that. My vet here in Oklahoma would always ask me if I was sure how old she was, since she seemed so much younger.
> 
> Your "parvo" puppy has a really good chance to be just fine.


That is a successful outcome! Just curious, do you remember when you had the vaccinations done after that and which ones? Did you vaccinate on a regular basis thruout your Dobe's life? I bet those lines were very strong ones to prove the longevity even with that shaky start.


----------



## Loneforce

llombardo said:


> Agreed :thumbup:


 :thumbup: +1


----------



## GSDav8r

LoveEcho said:


> :wild::wild: That's excellent news!!


Definitely! Great news!


----------



## dogfaeries

She was a fairly well bred Dobe. It's been ages ago, so my memory is a little shaky, but I believed I did a year booster. I do remember arguing with every vet about them wanting to vaccinate her for parvo after she had had the disease. She got vaccinated minimally after she became an adult. In her 14 plus years, she had one bladder infection, the parvo, and suffered from spay incontinence which we treated with various meds. That's it. Not arthritic or blind or deaf. Just bouncy till the day she went out in the yard and just laid down and died. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shaina

Care Credit would be at least 6 months no interest. Not all vets offer the 1 year (we don't at my office) but all vets should offer the 6 month.


----------



## LoveEcho

As someone who jumped down the OP's throat before all information was given and before the whole thing played out, I want to apologize to the OP. I still think your hubby is a stinker, but the internet is a strange place where things get lost in translation, so who knows. You've made it extremely clear in the last few days how much you care about this pup, and that means everything. I'm so glad he's doing better and will be coming home- I hope you can find the best possible to make everyone- you, your husband, and the pup-happy and healthy. Care Credit shouldn't carry interest for a while, so call and talk to them- if the info is in your husband's name and he's not willing to help, call the vet- they should be able to give you a general idea of the terms. It should also be outlined in whatever paperwork they gave you.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Glad to hear he's coming home! It is always a shocker to get a big bill, but as said above, after a little freak out, hand wringing, it all works out! Did any info on the financial help for pets website help? Didn't know anything about them other than seeing an article once. I agree with others on training, even if you go to class or hire a trainer, most of the work is still done by you at home! But glad he is getting better! Best wishes to you and your family! High hopes for what works out for you! I think I'd talk to to vet office about how the credit care works! I hate trying to look thru websites!


----------



## mommanomma

Just got off the phone with them and they might not let me take him tomorrow because he won't eat for them. They are leaving food overnight for him and will let me know in the morning if I can get him or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

And I'm confused about that site so I'm not even gonna bother with it. And I'm gonna call care credit tomorrow and figure this out. For right now I got a pissed off and teething 10mo old that I gotta deal with lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midnight12

Well please keep everyone updated, and know that a lot of us that have just been reading your thread are pulling for you and your pup. I had no knowledge to add, and I am not about to judge you. Here hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## trcy

I'm glad the puppy is getting better and I really hope you are able to keep him. If not I hope you find him a great home. 

As far as care credit. When I checked out at the vet they asked me if I wanted the 0% interest promotion if paid off in a certain amount of time or the lower interest option. 

When you check out at the vet be sure they check you out under the option you want.


----------



## Sarah~

I've been reading this thread and just wanted to say I'm so glad Napoleon is hanging in there and I hope you can keep him. I went through almost exactly the same experience with my dog with epilepsy, including a boyfriend that wouldn't let me pay for all the vet bills that came with it and I went to a different forum to ask for advice and had some pretty nasty replies I had to just ignore because the rest were so kind and positive. However you got him he's here now and you are doing all you can and I hope he gets to come home soon! He's so cute!


----------



## SummerGSDLover

I am still keeping the good thoughts going for little Napoleon. I also wanted to tell you that I hope you don't feel alone. My husband has done similar things and after working my butt off to make things favorable again, he has now resigned himself to the fact that he fell in love with me because I care so much. I just had to remind him of that. I wish you well with this situation with your husband. Be strong. He's a man who clearly doesn't care as deeply as you. Remind him of why he fell in love with you - it's probably because you have such a genuine heart. And if you need to get a job, there are lots of things you can do to make money. Example: Be a stay at home mom who babysits other peoples kids. Then you don't have to pay for babysitting and you'll be home with your puppy.  Apply at a credit collection company to be a telecommuter. Do transcription for doctors offices. There are lots of ways you can make money from home and keep the peace with your hubby. And that emergency box is an EXCELLENT idea. I think I'll start one too!  I look forward to seeing more pictures of little N and hope he can come home very soon! :thumbup:

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## juliejujubean

I have been lurking on this thread the past couple of days and I am so happy he has pulled through. Parvo is a very scary thing. I can see how much you care for this puppy and it shows, but I don't see your husband as supportive. Im hoping he is much better in person because the picture i have seen is not a very good one. I understand financial hardships can put a big stressor on a relationship, but it is something that needs to thoroughly be talked about between you two. If you rehome the dog or not, you will still have the $1000 debt to your name. If you have 1 year to pay it off without interest, it could be done in 10 months at $100 a month, which can be manageable with proper budgeting.  
As for the people who are saying she is horrible for not vaccinating the pup immediately you are wrong. Vacs are only to be given to a pup that is completely healthy. The pup was already infected with parvo, meaning it could have had a serious reaction to the injection. 
However, we will never know for sure what would have happened had the OP gotten the shots immediately.
OP you have done a great job showing how much you care and what you can accomplish if you put your mind to it. I wish you the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

Ugh not going back through all of this thread but I though she had say the other puppies were sick also?


----------



## lindadrusilla

juliejujubean said:


> However, we will never know for sure what would have happened had the OP gotten the shots immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm guessing it wouldnt help either cos when i first got Magicj, he was given the vaccine immediately by the vet, in the shop. 

I wasnt gonna let him cos i wanted my vet to give the full vaccines but they "wouldnt sell the puppy without giving the first shot". 

By the 3rd day he was with me, started the bloody smelly diarrhoea. And hospitalised for a week. 

He was around 8 weeks when i got him though i think he could be younger as he was really small.


----------



## lindadrusilla

stmcfred said:


> It's good that you plan on starting an emergency box. Great idea!
> 
> But, ALL dogs need training.


I totally agree.


----------



## Chip18

lindadrusilla said:


> I'm guessing it wouldnt help either cos when i first got Magicj, he was given the vaccine immediately by the vet, in the shop.
> 
> I wasnt gonna let him cos i wanted my vet to give the full vaccines but they "wouldnt sell the puppy without giving the first shot".
> 
> By the 3rd day he was with me, started the bloody smelly diarrhoea. And hospitalised for a week.
> 
> He was around 8 weeks when i got him though i think he could be younger as he was really small.


I don't think one shot makes much difference, they need all three and two weeks to develop full immunity.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Ugh not going back through all of this thread but I though she had say the other puppies were sick also?


Nope, she does not have any other dog, and no words about the litter mates as well.


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> Nope, she does not have any other dog, and no words about the litter mates as well.


I know she has only the one I though she had heard the others were sick?


----------



## lindadrusilla

Chip18 said:


> I don't think one shot makes much difference, they need all three and two weeks to develop full immunity.


I know. I was just answering to the quoted question of whether it would be different if OP had given the pup shots immediately after she had gotten him... 

Because OP's situation was similar to my own, pups already gotten the virus prior to us getting them. So immediate vaccine didnt & wouldnt help...


----------



## OriginalWacky

David Winners said:


> I can't believe how the OP was treated here. Some of you should be ashamed of your behavior. She came here for help and is trying to do the best for her puppy. If you don't have something constructive to say. Go away.
> 
> I wish all pet owners cared as much as the OP.
> 
> How about we make a concerned effort to help this owner with a bad situation and leave the finger pointing out of the conversation. A judgemental attitude won't help the dog or the owner.
> 
> To the OP. Hang in there. You will find a way through. I was young, broke, and had vet bills in the thousands. Everything got fixed. Everything got paid. Everything worked out. It wasn't easy, and I had to work my butt off, but I took care of my dogs, just like you are. I'm sure the same people bashing you in this thread would have bashed on me too. Forget them. Listen to those who want to help.
> 
> Keep your chin up!
> 
> David Winners


THIS. All of this, with a side of this thrown in. I've been the screw-up, the one who nearly failed my pet in the past. If you do nothing else, then learn that you are obviously somebody who is willing to do everything you can to help your pet. It's apparent to me that you are going to learn from this in a big way, and I can only hope that you don't let the naysayers get you down, and stick around, because there are some really awesome folks here. I'm not trying to be condescending or superior, but I'm really proud of how you have handled this, mommanomma.

I kept my mouth shut through this thread because I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to say something in a way that was nice at all, in part because I saw a bit of myself in there (see above where I said I've been the screw-up), and in part because I do get heavily emotionally invested when it seems like somebody is making excuses and not doing more of "what's right". I also kept my mouth shut against the people being nastier because again, I was feeling emotional and would likely have been mean right back at them. In this case, I'm glad I did let my fingers do the walking right out of the thread, because it has turned out better than I hoped/expected. 

I think you starting an emergency fund for the pup is an excellent idea, and the more you can keep in it the better. I'd also make sure to develop a really good relationship with your vet, because that can often make a difference as well. I'd also look seriously into insurance for him (be careful, as coverages differ greatly, and it's kinda confusing stuff), as that will help quite a bit if something happens in the future. Hopefully, the only vet expenses you'll have from here on out are routine ones.



mommanomma said:


> For right now I got a pissed off and teething 10mo old that I gotta deal with


Oh goodness, I remember those days all too well. I hope the teething pains pass quickly, and you wind up with lots of quality time with your family and your puppy. Hopefully your husband will find himself getting attached to the puppy more as he works past the grief of his loss, and will be less angry at the things that puppies do which can cause stress. Maybe having the pup in the house will show your husband how nice it can be, and he'll reconsider allowing the pup to be closer to the family and indoors more than not. If not, then I hope you can make sure Napoleon has a really interesting and safe space to be in so that you can spend a lot of time with him daily, and maybe he is only left 'alone' is at night when everybody is sleeping.

I can't wait to see you bring Napoleon home (hopefully forever, but if you wind up having to rehome, I really hope it's a great one), and look forward to seeing more pictures of him, and stories about him.


----------



## Chip18

lindadrusilla said:


> I know. I was just answering to the quoted question of whether it would be different if OP had given the pup shots immediately after she had gotten him...
> 
> Because OP's situation was similar to my own, pups already gotten the virus prior to us getting them. So immediate vaccine didnt & wouldnt help...


Yep same here. We went from one loss,accident to a total disaster Parvo pup. Took her to the vet the day after we got her. $900 dollars in 4 days and she didn't make it! 

BYB! She was a brindle Boxer baby we chose to keep her and fight it out, Once you have them what do you do..."take this sick pos puppy back and give me my money!" That's just not our style.

Real Breeders are everyones best protection! Mixes can help with genetics but only quality Breeders can help with disease prevention!

Oh and I'm not a breeder just Joe Q Average pet owner that's had some hard lessons form BYB puppies!


----------



## lindadrusilla

Chip18 said:


> , Once you have them what do you do..."take this sick pos puppy back and give me my money!" That's just not our style.
> 
> (


I totally agree. Actually the shop made us sign something like we cant return the pup but can get partial refund if dead within a certain number of days. 

But i didnt bother one bit about it & just didnt want anything to do with them anymore! >.<


----------



## Chip18

Did your guy make it?


----------



## lindadrusilla

Chip18 said:


> Did your guy make it?


Me? Yeah. All of 16 months and 37kg now.


----------



## llombardo

Chip18 said:


> I don't think one shot makes much difference, they need all three and two weeks to develop full immunity.


Do you know why three shots are recommended in that time span? It's about hitting it at the right time. A fully vaccinated dog can get it. Its most common in younger and senior dogs. I have seen fully vaccinated 9 year old dogs with it. I took in a stray one time that stayed with me for a couple days, the day after he left he was diagnosed with parvo. I know he had it while in my house and I had three of my own dogs(puppy, senior, and mid age) at the time, not one picked it up. I completely freaked out. So while shots should help they don't always, like anything else there is different strains of parvo and if depends on what is spreading at the time.


----------



## ZoeandMoe

SummerGSDLover said:


> I am still keeping the good thoughts going for little Napoleon. I also wanted to tell you that I hope you don't feel alone. My husband has done similar things and after working my butt off to make things favorable again, he has now resigned himself to the fact that he fell in love with me because I care so much. I just had to remind him of that. I wish you well with this situation with your husband. Be strong. He's a man who clearly doesn't care as deeply as you. Remind him of why he fell in love with you - it's probably because you have such a genuine heart. And if you need to get a job, there are lots of things you can do to make money. Example: Be a stay at home mom who babysits other peoples kids. Then you don't have to pay for babysitting and you'll be home with your puppy.  Apply at a credit collection company to be a telecommuter. Do transcription for doctors offices. There are lots of ways you can make money from home and keep the peace with your hubby. And that emergency box is an EXCELLENT idea. I think I'll start one too!  I look forward to seeing more pictures of little N and hope he can come home very soon! :thumbup:
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


This ! ^^^^^^

What an emotional roller coaster for those of us who have been following and all we are doing is reading! Prayer's for lil N, hoping he comes home today. Clearly, you miss him !


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Bless you mommanomma and lil Napoleon. You have been ostracized by the very same hypocrites that claim to be welcoming for help and support for new/current GSD owners. Don't let their words or attitudes dissuade you. I have been in your position a time or two in my life regarding sick pets and made it work with vet bills and I'm sure i'll face it again regarding emergency vet funds. It's not easy. Not everyone has a few thousand bucks laying around for a vet emergency. I know i don't and that doesn't make me any less of a compassionate, caring dog owner that gives it my best shot with what income i have. I figure very few pet owners actually have enough money on hand *at any given time* for pet emergencies. if the rule of thumb for pet ownership in this world was "you have to have x amount of money set aside for emergencies" then most dogs/cats/horses, etc would not have a home! Having the funds set aside may be prudent but a lot of us hard working Americans live check to check and probably are the most compassionate and caring of our pets/animals than most people with money!!


----------



## Lilie

I think if we truly wish to help the OP, we need to stop beating up everyone who hasn't agreed with eachother and focus on the pup's recovery. 

Remember, this thread will be read by folks trying to find advice on treating Parvo, not personal opinions about other members and past comments. As long as we own dogs, we'll be dealing with Parvo.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

You are correct and thank you. 

OP, Sending prayers to lil Napoleon and you! 




Lilie said:


> I think if we truly wish to help the OP, we need to stop beating up everyone who hasn't agreed with eachother and focus on the pup's recovery.
> 
> Remember, this thread will be read by folks trying to find advice on treating Parvo, not personal opinions about other members and past comments. As long as we own dogs, we'll be dealing with Parvo.


----------



## DJEtzel

Chip18 said:


> I don't think one shot makes much difference, they need all three and two weeks to develop full immunity.


Just wanted to point out that this is not accurate. 

They don't actually need all three at different times, they only NEED/use ONE at the right time.  We just don't know when that window is so we vaccinate frequently to hope to catch it.


----------



## mommanomma

Vaccinating right when I got him wouldn't have been effective anyways. I was told by the breeders son (Husband's best friend) that he had just eaten off the mom right before he came to our house. And that's probably why he wasn't sick for the first couple days. Anyways I just got off the phone with the doctors and he still isn't eating so we can't take him home today and that's another $135 to our bill. :/ this is just pissing me off now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro

Were you able to get more info from Care Credit? I don't mean to be repetitive about it, but I know how vet bills can pile up and just hope that it all works out for you!


----------



## DJEtzel

mommanomma said:


> Vaccinating right when I got him wouldn't have been effective anyways. I was told by the breeders son (Husband's best friend) that he had just eaten off the mom right before he came to our house. And that's probably why he wasn't sick for the first couple days. Anyways I just got off the phone with the doctors and he still isn't eating so we can't take him home today and that's another $135 to our bill. :/ this is just pissing me off now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If the mom was not vaccinated, which it sounds like she wasn't or he would have been immune to the parvo, then the first vaccine likely would have taken depending on his immune system at the time. Who knows how it would have effected the parvo outcome. Probably would have made it a little less severe- that is what I usually hear about vaccinated dogs that still contract parvo, it is less threatening to them.

It's also possible that he hadn't picked up parvo right away if you already had him from Saturday to Wednesday (that is the time frame you mentioned, correct?) before noticing symptoms since incubation can be a minimum of 3 days.


----------



## Chip18

:hug:


lindadrusilla said:


> Me? Yeah. All of 16 months and 37kg now.


----------



## Chip18

llombardo said:


> Do you know why three shots are recommended in that time span? It's about hitting it at the right time. A fully vaccinated dog can get it. Its most common in younger and senior dogs. I have seen fully vaccinated 9 year old dogs with it. I took in a stray one time that stayed with me for a couple days, the day after he left he was diagnosed with parvo. I know he had it while in my house and I had three of my own dogs(puppy, senior, and mid age) at the time, not one picked it up. I completely freaked out. So while shots should help they don't always, like anything else there is different strains of parvo and if depends on what is spreading at the time.


I have a much better understanding of it after this thread helped me put all the pieces together!

Older dogs!!!!!!!! I kinda though after puppyhood they were free and clear! Vaccines scare me! I do the puppy thing and vaccines for about 4 years and then no more.

I suspect I lost my BullMastiff mix to the Corona vaccine after a 10 year span of them?? Annual shots and boosters stuff. You can test dogs immunity correct? Do they test for everything or do you pick one disease and test for it?


----------



## AugustGSD

mommanomma said:


> Vaccinating right when I got him wouldn't have been effective anyways. I was told by the breeders son (Husband's best friend) that he had just eaten off the mom right before he came to our house. And that's probably why he wasn't sick for the first couple days. Anyways I just got off the phone with the doctors and he still isn't eating so we can't take him home today and that's another $135 to our bill. :/ this is just pissing me off now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Poor pup, hope he gets to come home soon. Is it possible that he's not eating because he's in a new place, again? I mean, even though he's with the vet, is there some reason [according to the vet] why you can't care for him at home? Keep us updated on how he's doing?


----------



## mommanomma

Since he's not eating they are keeping him on iv to get the nutrients and he only like to eat with someone sitting there with him. I think he's just stressed and doesn't want to be there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

DJEtzel said:


> Just wanted to point out that this is not accurate.
> 
> They don't actually need all three at different times, they only NEED/use ONE at the right time.  We just don't know when that window is so we vaccinate frequently to hope to catch it.


Aww! Mystery solved!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## AugustGSD

mommanomma said:


> Since he's not eating they are keeping him on iv to get the nutrients and he only like to eat with someone sitting there with him. I think he's just stressed and doesn't want to be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor little guy. Well, is it possible that they let you be with him while he's getting the IV? I hope your puppy gets well soon. I know how stressful this must be for you all.


----------



## mommanomma

He's on the iv 24/7 so he's on it when I go see him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

mommanomma said:


> Since he's not eating they are keeping him on iv to get the nutrients and he only like to eat with someone sitting there with him. I think he's just stressed and doesn't want to be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey glad your back! Sorry you got slammed but it's has been a very valuable thread. 

I had dealt with Parvo but I thought first shot and you're good to go! Now I know better! My next puppy will be no where near other dogs or the ground...(grass really isn't an issue out here!  ) for at least two weeks after his last shot! Sorry it's taking so long for you to get your baby back!

But your story has probably saved a lot of (non pro) furbabies and there caregivers from unwitting putting there guys/girls into a potentially bad situation!

I personally have learned a lot from your story, so thank you for hanging in here!:hug:


----------



## DutchKarin

My vet told me that black and tan dogs are particularly susceptible to parvo. He said he was treating one rottweiler that needed a booster every 10 months. He said by 10 months after the shot, the antibodies were gone. I also had a friend that lost a 2 year old fully vaccinated GSD to parvo. He worked with the breeder and was considering one of two 16 week old pups as replacement. He had the vet check both for antibodies from the vaccine and one had very weak immunity and the other very strong immunity despite both having had all shots.

Really it does get interestingly scientific.

Good luck Napolean!


----------



## willoglen

There seems to be a lot of confusion over how vaccines actually work:

*Passive* immunity is received from the dam through her COLOSTRUM, which is produced no more than a few days after whelping and can only be absorbed by the puppies during the first 12-24 hours after birth. The "last" time a puppy nursed does not matter when it comes to vaccinations.

Whether or not a dam has been vaccinated (or has natural immunity or none), any immunity the puppies' receive from her will decline somewhere between 6-16 weeks of age. There is no convenient way to tell exactly when maternal antibodies are gone (drawing blood from very young puppies is an exercise is masochism; and years ago, antibody titers were not available), hence the practice of a series of shots.

The presence of antibodies in blood titers only indicates _recent_ exposure. *Active* (long-term) immunity results from memory cells that _produce_ antibodies in response to such exposure. That immunity is what vaccines are designed to stimulate.

The following is an excellent article:

http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/Current%20Knowledge%20of%20Immunology%20101.htm

If any of you are *really* interested, I can refer you to my immunology text books .


----------



## llombardo

DutchKarin said:


> My vet told me that black and tan dogs are particularly susceptible to parvo. He said he was treating one rottweiler that needed a booster every 10 months. He said by 10 months after the shot, the antibodies were gone. I also had a friend that lost a 2 year old fully vaccinated GSD to parvo. He worked with the breeder and was considering one of two 16 week old pups as replacement. He had the vet check both for antibodies from the vaccine and one had very weak immunity and the other very strong immunity despite both having had all shots.
> 
> Really it does get interestingly scientific.
> 
> Good luck Napolean!


This is interesting because 80% of the dogs that came in with parvo were Rotts. The rest were bigger dogs, old English sheep dog that didn't make it, a couple german shepherd pups, and a couple pit bulls. We did not have any small dogs at that time, but there was dogs from all age groups.


----------



## willoglen

PS

To clarify, absence of antibodies in the blood does NOT mean that the animal (including humans) is not immunized. Antibodies in the bloodstream will naturally decline when there is no threat detected by the body, but the memory cells will promptly produce more when stimulated by antigens. (I can give a personal, documented example of how this worked on my own immune system, if anyone is interested.)

That being said, rottweilers are notoriously susceptible to parvo.


----------



## Springbrz

mommanomma said:


> Since he's not eating they are keeping him on iv to get the nutrients and he only like to eat with someone sitting there with him. I think he's just stressed and doesn't want to be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 What is the vet or you trying to fed your little guy? Have you tried baby food. Chicken or beef...It's pureed so it is very soft and wet. Easy to eat and digest. You can also boil a small bit of chicken or brown up some very lean ground beef add some cooked rice and puree it at home in a food processor or blender. Might even try tuna (packed in water)it has a strong smell that might jump start his desire to eat. 
Maybe if you can just get him to start licking it off our finger to get him going. 

This has been such a long road for all of your family. Hang in there.


----------



## mommanomma

Well there's nothing like a breakdown at the vets office. Napoleon won't come home till Tuesday and that's still a hard MAYBE. They took his iv out today and he started to throw up again so he's still on iv and has full access to food and water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

The fact that he is standing up at all is AWESOME. So glad he's doing well. 

He may be there a while (total) but at least he's plateaued and is not going downhill. It's just taking him a little while to get back to 100%.


----------



## llombardo

mommanomma said:


> View attachment 176802
> View attachment 176810
> View attachment 176818
> View attachment 176826
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is just so adorable and tiny.


----------



## Loneforce

Just keep getting stronger Napoleon! Get well soon little guy.


----------



## Chip18

They could show you how to give the IV fluids at home. You could ask them about that, I think he's past the really critical stage and just needs to get his strength back.


----------



## Msmaria

Gosh momma, I know how you must be feeling. This is one of the longest parvo vet story ive heard. Im glad hes doing better though.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

mommanomma said:


> And I still don't even know if there will be a future with him. We still might rehome him but I'm more worried about getting him better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OP, I have walked the line you are walking and everybody survived. I am near LAX and I know where Perris, CA is. Yogi Bear had parvo virus maybe in late 1991..? The reddish vomit is something I will never forget. He was fat and had his shots (GSD). Killed parvo was the first round (not live modified) still the dog was sick. Second round 6 & 1 on time. The "tiger count" is what builds immunity. I was in Palm Desert, CA at the time. About post #60 - I got the grasp of the thread. If you wish to contact me by PM, I have not purchased another GSD since I lost the last of 3 in 2003, starting in 1987. I don't know the final outcome, but I was trained and learned by the best in the business. The wish of many here that dog is well cared for and it's a blessing the dog is standing. My dog would not eat canned food after being sick and you should have seen the look on the faces at the vets office when I stopped at Von's in Palm Desert, CA and brought raw hamburger to the vet's clinic and the dog woofed it down as fast as he could (smile). That was what the breeder mixed with the moist crushed dry food. He never saw canned food in his life before.. They clapped, but were very rattled by my suggestion that worked, had they not asked, Yogi Bear would not had made it to 10 1/2 years or longer. You have done great. I hope to find a dog who needs a home for my family and Nelson's Valor, the JRT.. He's been asking and I am starting to listen to him.. Keep good thoughts..


----------



## Loneforce

How is Napoleon doing today?


----------



## mommanomma

Same as yesterday :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel

what are they doing to get him to eat?? 
is he on antinausea, antivomiting, antacid or sulcrafate?


----------



## Sheriandloki

Try not to worry, puppies vomit a lot! I was the same with loki when he was little. It was very silly not to have him vaccinated but there's nothing you can do now but restrict him to garden play. Parvo is serious and if you're worried I'd call the vet and explain the symptoms. Is he still vomiting? Is he eating? What are his stools like? Does he still seem playful?

I was constantly terrified when mine was little and ran to the vet about everything, don't worry they're there to help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaina

Sheriandloki, the puppy has been at the vet for days now. This thread is 53 pages long (I'm guessing you just saw the first post?).


----------



## Sheriandloki

Ah crap sorry. Came up as a new post on my phone how odd! Sorry to hear the little guy isn't doing so well  hope he gets better soon he's adorable x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD

mommanomma said:


> Same as yesterday :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's sort of good news, at least he's not getting worse. I hope he's okay soon.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

sehrgutcsg said:


> OP, I have walked the line you are walking and everybody survived. I am near LAX and I know where Perris, CA is. Yogi Bear had parvo virus maybe in late 1991..? The reddish vomit is something I will never forget. He was fat and had his shots (GSD). Killed parvo was the first round (not live modified) still the dog was sick. Second round 6 & 1 on time. The "tiger count" is what builds immunity. I was in Palm Desert, CA at the time. About post #60 - I got the grasp of the thread. If you wish to contact me by PM, I have not purchased another GSD since I lost the last of 3 in 2003, starting in 1987. I don't know the final outcome, but I was trained and learned by the best in the business. The wish of many here that dog is well cared for and it's a blessing the dog is standing. My dog would not eat canned food after being sick and you should have seen the look on the faces at the vets office when I stopped at Von's in Palm Desert, CA and brought raw hamburger to the vet's clinic and the dog woofed it down as fast as he could (smile). That was what the breeder mixed with the moist crushed dry food. He never saw canned food in his life before.. They clapped, but were very rattled by my suggestion that worked, had they not asked, Yogi Bear would not had made it to 10 1/2 years or longer. You have done great. I hope to find a dog who needs a home for my family and Nelson's Valor, the JRT.. He's been asking and I am starting to listen to him.. Keep good thoughts..


My pup is named Yogi Bear! 
Hoping Napoleon will make a full recovery.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSKnight

any update on little Napoleon???


----------



## Msmaria

Poor pup, hope hes home soon.


----------



## mommanomma

Doing better today. Dr is gonna run some blood tests because if he lost too much blood from having parvo that could be why he isn't recovering as fast and I'm going in after lunch to talk to him about what were gonna do next. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

mommanomma said:


> Doing better today. Dr is gonna run some blood tests because if he lost too much blood from having parvo that could be why he isn't recovering as fast and I'm going in after lunch to talk to him about what were gonna do next.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck, I hope he's doing better. Sometimes they let you bring them home with instructions. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## selzer

I don't know if he is totally out of the woods yet, but every day that goes by, I think, your chances are better and better that he will make it. Parvo is so scary. We're all pulling for the little guy.


----------



## LoveEcho

Poor pupalup  I hope he starts feeling better soon... at least he's hanging in there!


----------



## mommanomma

So I just got some more info and Napoleon is anemic and needs a blood transfusion. That's why he won't get better. So now that's another 250 to our bill and my husband is fed up and said to either put him down or sign over our rights. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Does anybody know anything about anemia in dogs? How blood transfusions work with them? Etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

I've already put in so much effort and care into this I refuse to just give up. 

I plan on having a yard sale this weekend to help come up with some of the costs for vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

mommanomma said:


> So I just got some more info and Napoleon is anemic and needs a blood transfusion. That's why he won't get better. So now that's another 250 to our bill and my husband is fed up and said to either put him down or sign over our rights.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had a feeling the transfusion was what was needed I can't tell you what to do but I will say and stress that putting the pup down now is not a good option. He has come way to far and his chances are very good at this point. I wish your husband could understand how close this pup is to recovering and coming home. What happens if you sign the rights away? Does he get a shot at a good life?


----------



## Loneforce

Man... That poor pup can not catch a break  I don't have a clue about anemic, but it doesn't sound like something good. After all Napoleon has been through, it would be a shame to give up on him now. I hope he gets a miracle in his favor.


----------



## llombardo

Here is the story of another pup that had parvo right before yours.

Parvo Serenity


----------



## mommanomma

He will get treatment and go to a shelter. Were discussing it right now. If he is going to be okay and after one transfusion not need another then we can do it but it's just one thing after another and we can't keep letting this bill add up. So if it's a one time guarantee that this is all that's left to pay is the remainder of the 1000 and 250 for transfusion then we can manage it somehow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Oh no. I don't have any info on anemia. Poor little guy. I hope it works out. I know how how much you care for him.


----------



## mommanomma

My husband just spoke to the dr and he is going to run more tests and rule everything out. He says if he absolutely has to do the transfusion then he won't charge us for it. I truly thank god for this vet. I know we're not out of the woods but I just feel so blessed for someone to care enough about Napoleon that he is doing everything to help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

mommanomma said:


> My husband just spoke to the dr and he is going to run more tests and rule everything out. He says if he absolutely has to do the transfusion then he won't charge us for it. I truly thank god for this vet. I know we're not out of the woods but I just feel so blessed for someone to care enough about Napoleon that he is doing everything to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You have a great vet there.


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> My husband just spoke to the dr and he is going to run more tests and rule everything out. He says if he absolutely has to do the transfusion then he won't charge us for it. I truly thank god for this vet. I know we're not out of the woods but I just feel so blessed for someone to care enough about Napoleon that he is doing everything to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Vet is a saint for sure. It really shows how much they care about animals. "most vets are like this" They don't want to see the animal die if there is hope. The love for animals is why they do what they do for a living.


----------



## erfunhouse

This won't be the last giant bill your pup has. I've read through everything here, and can't not say anything else...I understand and applaud your dedication, but have you considered contacting westside german shepherd rescue or orange county german shepherd rescue to take this pup? 

My fear is that your husband will be the one to deal with him getting sick at some point and just have him put to sleep when you aren't there. 

This is a shame, and while you seem like a loving owner, your husband doesn't seem fit to own a fly. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Chip18

Well that sounds good and it sounds like he wasn't just hanging on to him for no reason. Pretty sure a blood transfusion is "not" something that can be done at home! And time would be of the essence if one were needed...good call by your vet!

Hang in there!


----------



## selzer

I want this pup to get well so bad, I am trying to will some healing thoughts your way. And then 12 years of good health. 

Napoleon, wasn't he a smallish general with a ton of fight in him? Let's get him well, and home, and then come Christmas, take a big picture of him, and send a Christmas card with it in it for the vet.


----------



## Sarah~

I check this thread everyday to check on Napoleon, you really do have a great vet and I know Napoleon will get better and come home


----------



## my boy diesel

he lost a lot of blood from the parvo 
from the sounds of it
plus fighting infection 
plus not eating because of the parvo
it's not uncommon for them to need blood
or plasma 
from parvo


----------



## mommanomma

Great idea @selzer 
@chip I didn't mean the transfusion at home lol
@funhouse I'm talking about this one instance. I know there is future things and I doubt any will be this dramatic. But this thread is no place for judgments. If I chose to rehome him that is my decision and you are in NO position to be telling me to rehome my dog. 
And to everyone else thanks so much for your prayers and good thoughts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Loneforce said:


> Your Vet is a saint for sure. It really shows how much they care about animals. "most vets are like this" They don't want to see the animal die if there is hope. The love for animals is why they do what they do for a living.


Sadly I disagree with this. I have worked for a couple different vets and I have been in offices of other vets that people were hysterical because they didn't have the money and no money meant no treatment. After all of these years I have yet to find a vet that takes payments either. This of course is a whole different thread. The OP is very lucky to have found a vet that is like this.


----------



## Loneforce

llombardo said:


> Sadly I disagree with this. I have worked for a couple different vets and I have been in offices of other vets that people were hysterical because they didn't have the money and no money meant no treatment. After all of these years I have yet to find a vet that takes payments either. This of course is a whole different thread. The OP is very lucky to have found a vet that is like this.


 I agree with your disagreement LOL Sometimes I should just sit back and look at what I post more before the time limit comes up. Or just not post at all, which a lot of times is the best answer.


----------



## DaniRo

I have been on this thread everyday reading every post. I'm so glad you have a great vet!! I myself had one years ago that actually took our cat to his house to try to nurse back to health. He even allowed my husband and I to come visit. His wife cooked us dinner and we stayed for hours. He is retired now and haven't found one like him since. Not all vets are this caring and it's nice you found one. 
I wish the best for Napoleon!! Sounds like he's a fighter, I'm glad your not giving up! I'm looking forward to the "I'm home" picture!!! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Loneforce said:


> I agree with your disagreement LOL Sometimes I should just sit back and look at what I post more before the time limit comes up. Or just not post at all, which a lot of times is the best answer.


I think your first point was valid. I currently have an equine vet who worked hard for almost 4 months trying to save my horse. At one point he capped my bill as the expense to treat my horse was huge. 

A few years back I brought in a stray pup that was hit by a car to my canine vet. A co-worker took responsiblity for the expenses of the pup. My canine vet allowed payments and showed us how to treat the pup at my house to avoid mounting expenses (I had to bring the pup to the clinic every other day and I live close to work and the clinic). 

My point is, there are clinics/vets out there who care about the relationship of their clients and pets.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

If I may ask: "how many nights at the vet so far?"

I have dealt with many - many doctor's and vet's.. Some tow the line, some walk the line but, few are perfect; "as it is not a human trait." Animal's are perfect creatures and that's why we care for them................

It's been rough on everybody... Hope he starts to eat soon and I don't care who feeds him, he needs meat..! God Bless........


----------



## erfunhouse

mommanomma said:


> Great idea @selzer
> @chip I didn't mean the transfusion at home lol
> @funhouse I'm talking about this one instance. I know there is future things and I doubt any will be this dramatic. But this thread is no place for judgments. If I chose to rehome him that is my decision and you are in NO position to be telling me to rehome my dog.
> And to everyone else thanks so much for your prayers and good thoughts!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not judging. I'm giving am opinion same as everyone else here. You are emotionally raking us through the coals too, and we have a right to our opinions. Essentially, I'm agreeing with your husband. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## mommanomma

He went to the vet on man 29


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Jan 29*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg

erfunhouse said:


> I'm not judging. I'm giving am opinion same as everyone else here. You are emotionally raking us through the coals too, and we have a right to our opinions. Essentially, I'm agreeing with your husband.
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


Personally, I am disagreeing with the OP's husband, although I have made tough decisions before, "that's not a good thing to carry with you over the years." His heart has not been in it from the beginning, this is why I am pulling for the OP & the animal. Two weeks is; one week too long - compared to; Bogard's Yogi Bear 2.. (1992 - 2003) The tiger count must have been very low.. :angel: We need you Angel..


----------



## Chip18

mommanomma said:


> @chip I didn't mean the transfusion at home lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTErans]No sorry, I meant a possibility of a transfusion is most likely "why" he kept the dog under his direct care!


----------



## Chip18

sehrgutcsg said:


> Two weeks is; one week too long - compared to; Bogard's Yogi Bear 2.. (1992 - 2003) The tiger count must have been very low.. :angel: We need you Angel..


Two weeks is also one week longer than my Heidie (brindle Boxer pup lasted) so there's that.


----------



## mommanomma

So I have a random question... I bleached my grass over twice and it's pretty yellow but there are still some green patches. If I were to water a lot and spray with plant food is it possible to make the grass green again after bleaching it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

It's dead, you'll have to re-seed it. Hoping Napoleon is gaining strength!


----------



## lindadrusilla

Dear mommanomma,

you said somewhere that Napoleon will be going to the shelter? Could you not rehome him yourself? I heard stories about shelter putting healthy pups/dogs to sleep by a certain time frame if not adopted, not sure if its true or not though but why take the risk? Is there a no-kill shelter you could put him in instead? 

I'm not judging but just feel that all time and money and effort would be wasted if he was put in a shelter, then only to be PTS! 

And i'm still not judging, just my own opinion, that he should be safely rehomed to a good loving family if you can't get your husband round to having Nap wholeheartedly as a family member. I feel that he is a ticking timebomb around the puppy as he has not once but twice suggested putting Napoleon to sleep. 

Magick's mum


----------



## lindadrusilla

onyx'girl said:


> It's dead


you gave me a mini-heart attack!! I clicked on the thread and the first words i read were these!!!


----------



## robeangyalchen

mommanomma said:


> So I have a random question... I bleached my grass over twice and it's pretty yellow but there are still some green patches. If I were to water a lot and spray with plant food is it possible to make the grass green again after bleaching it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope this does not make the matter worse with your husband praying for Napoleon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mommanomma

@linda I think were going to keep him now. And if he were to put in the shelter it's run by a rescue team and they don't put dogs down. Also a lot of people working there foster the animals so they don't live in cages 24/7. It's a good place that he will go to IF we rehome him. But I'm pretty sure we are keeping him. My husband is going through a very stressful time right now and that's why he has been getting so mad lately. Either way I will be absolutely sure that Napo is taken care of  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

@robean no it was just a random question I thought of when I was outside today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

mommanomma said:


> @linda I think were going to keep him now. And if he were to put in the shelter it's run by a rescue team and they don't put dogs down. Also a lot of people working there foster the animals so they don't live in cages 24/7. It's a good place that he will go to IF we rehome him. But I'm pretty sure we are keeping him. My husband is going through a very stressful time right now and that's why he has been getting so mad lately. Either way I will be absolutely sure that Napo is taken care of
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, that's exactly what people wanted to hear here. Keep it up, we all know you have done all that you can for that pup and it might not seem so but your husband has also helped in it.

ETA: and i certainly am not in position to judge anyone


----------



## robeangyalchen

mommanomma said:


> @robean no it was just a random question I thought of when I was outside today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:


----------



## lindadrusilla

mommanomma said:


> @linda I think were going to keep him now. And if he were to put in the shelter it's run by a rescue team and they don't put dogs down. Also a lot of people working there foster the animals so they don't live in cages 24/7. It's a good place that he will go to IF we rehome him. But I'm pretty sure we are keeping him. My husband is going through a very stressful time right now and that's why he has been getting so mad lately. Either way I will be absolutely sure that Napo is taken care of
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup::gsdbeggin:


----------



## belladonnalily

I realize that opinions that aren't warm, fuzzy and in agreement with the OP aren't really welcome here, but here goes.

OP, when I was young and in the baby-making phase of my life, I was in a similar place as you. Exhausted from caring for young children, usually broke, and dealing with a husband who was as stressed as I was. 

Somehow, in the midst of MANY bad decisions (I have a flare for impulsive, impractical decisions), I somehow resisted getting my dream dog, a GSD. Now, raising my first one (as an adult), I am SO glad I waited.

With the numerous potential health problems the breed is known for, I am now able to feed him the way I believe is healthiest, train him the way I want, and provide more in vet care than I ever could have 15 years ago. I know without a shadow of a doubt my pup would have been a constant source of additional stress back then as it wasn't the right time in my life. And he very well might have been screwed up as a result. 

I chose an "easy" breed as a family pet for my children growing up. But in a weird twist my husband insisted on adding a "difficult" breed. Twice. And he is not a dog person. So, we've had 2 ACDs over the years, and until I mustered the energy to take over their care and training, they were a complete nuisance (much as I loved them both). We spent THOUSANDS in vet care from everything imaginable, including fighting with each other and strays (fortunately FOR THEM, spending money we didn't have usually wasn't a problem for hubby) They killed cats, pet bunnies, a baby goat, and we spent over $1, 000 saving a bottle calf that had its leg ripped open (who is now living life as a pasture pet as I threatened to do the same thing to my husband otherwise.) Some people would say I should have done more, earlier, to prevent all of these tragedies and while they are right, I was raising 3 young children while working full time, with an unsupportive workaholic husband who was never home.

Life is different now. Easier in many ways. And while my earlier post came off as harsh, you should know that some of these "negative" posts youve had directed at you are founded in life experiences and not nastiness.Learning to listen to opinions that aren't what you want to hear is tough I realize. I have been where you are, in many ways. Sometimes poop happens but most of the time we bring it on ourselves. I realize that you're going to do what you want, and like most people, aren't really weighing anyone's opinions carefully. But its almost guaranteed that this pup will cause you more stress than joy right now. 

Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

belladonnalily said:


> its almost guaranteed that this pup will cause you more stress than joy right now.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


But with the love and care that he deserves, i'm sure he will bring you more joy than ever!! :groovy::wub:


----------



## Msmaria

I know what stress can do to us. I hope Napoleon, when he comes home, can help your husband relieve his stress by doing his daily walks. Teach him how to get a beer out the fridge and other cool tricks. Men love that sort of thing...lol. my son tries to take credit when friends are over and he tells Dex to get something from the fridge and or he shoots him "bang" and Dex fakes this slow horrible death with groans and all..lol. lots of videos on you tube to show you how. Cant wait to see the little bugger home.


----------



## mommanomma

belladonnalily said:


> I realize that opinions that aren't warm, fuzzy and in agreement with the OP aren't really welcome here, but here goes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This statement is inaccurate. With your opinion your gave me info, past experiences, and weren't rude about it. 
The comments that aren't welcome are those saying "for the sake of the dog, rehome him" and "your unfit to care for a gsd"
So thank you for your input and know that we are still considering rehoming him. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Just got home from the vet... I have some bad news, some good news, and some potentially great news. Which should I tell first? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Just got home from the vet... I have some bad news, some good news, and some potentially great news. Which should I tell first? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Get the bad news out of the way


----------



## mommanomma

Here's the update: The transfusion went well yesterday, today he isn't standing but his gums are gaining color and he ate some food for me. 

Okay so the bad news is, Napoleon has a large lump in his stomach that could possible be a twisted intestine that needs an x-Ray. If nothing is found then he needs an ultrasound. If it is a twisted intestine then he will need surgery. This will come out to another thousand at the least. 

Good news is I got hired! I guess after me spending a lot of time there and getting to know everyone the doctor decided to give me a shot here even though I have no experience. I will start with maintenance on Sundays and work my way up. 

The potentially great news is.... I'll be able to work towards my bill! I still have to talk to the doctor more about it tomorrow but if all goes well I won't be charged anymore for anything else and just work it off as I go and work for any future things (possible surgery). 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

mommanomma said:


> Here's the update: The transfusion went well yesterday, today he isn't standing but his gums are gaining color and he ate some food for me.
> 
> Okay so the bad news is, Napoleon has a large lump in his stomach that could possible be a twisted intestine that needs an x-Ray. If nothing is found then he needs an ultrasound. If it is a twisted intestine then he will need surgery. This will come out to another thousand at the least.
> 
> Good news is I got hired! I guess after me spending a lot of time there and getting to know everyone the doctor decided to give me a shot here even though I have no experience. I will start with maintenance on Sundays and work my way up.
> 
> The potentially great news is.... I'll be able to work towards my bill! I still have to talk to the doctor more about it tomorrow but if all goes well I won't be charged anymore for anything else and just work it off as I go and work for any future things (possible surgery).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am glad you got the job there! Congratulations!! That vet clinic seems like they are super cool people. Praying for Napoleon still. Hang in there little guy. :thumbup: And you hang in there too.


----------



## selzer

What more for this puppy??? 

x-ray and ultra-sound, but I wouldn't feed anything until we figure out if he needs a surgery. 

Glad they are hiring you. You all need a break for your little guy.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Congrats on the good & the great news. MyWickedTribe has all fingers & paws crossed for you & Napolean. Your little guy sure deserves a break (or 10). You, too, of course.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm so sorry he has this complication. Congrats on the job....I admire your tenacity. You are a good person! I'll keep Napoleon in my prayers.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Mommanomma, years ago I faced a very difficult & deeply personal decision. One of the wisest things I've done was that I confided in nobody but my sister until after I'd made up my mind as to exactly what I was doing...Sure enough, when I told people, even though I had NOT asked for advice/input, half of em said you MUST do such&such & the other half said whatever you do, DON'T do such&such. My sister said, 'I love you & I will help you with whatever decision you make.' When the time comes you must make the difficult decision on whether you can keep Napolean or should re-home him. You have shown grit, fortitude & HEART. I believe you'll make the right decision. 

Take care & thanks for the updates on Little Napolean.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Jane, I type sooo sloooowly. That is exactly what I was trying to say but much more succinctly!


----------



## mommanomma

X-ray will be done either tomorrow or Friday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

The lump wasn't there yesterday (they examined him before blood tests and transplant) so dr wants to check in on it tomorrow to see if it will get smaller or go away. There is a possibility that it's just a gas bubble or something like that. I don't remember exactly what the doctor said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Oh and he needs another transfusion. And I meant transfusion in my other post lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Praying it is just a gas bubble. Totally unrelated, but I had a sick rabbit. Took her to the vet who specializes in guinea pigs and rabbits. The vet felt a lump. The x-ray was inconclusive. She was on subcue fluids. She came home, but had to return for an ultrasound. It was gas. No lump, just gas. So hoping it is the same for your pup. 

Congrats on the job! That is awesome.


----------



## llombardo

This has got to be the longest couple weeks I feel(and I'm sure others too) like I'm on the worlds longest craziest roller coaster....I can't imagine how you feel, but I commend you for staying strong and sticking it out. Congrats on the job


----------



## trcy

mommanomma said:


> Good news is I got hired! I guess after me spending a lot of time there and getting to know everyone the doctor decided to give me a shot here even though I have no experience. I will start with maintenance on Sundays and work my way up.
> 
> The potentially great news is.... I'll be able to work towards my bill! I still have to talk to the doctor more about it tomorrow but if all goes well I won't be charged anymore for anything else and just work it off as I go and work for any future things (possible surgery).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is wonderful news! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## mommanomma

I'm hoping it's a gas bubble. I calle to have the vet do an X-ray tonight. He's gonna call me when it's done. The ultrasound guy charges 300 for a ultrasound so I hope we don't have to do that. If it's a gas bubble when will it go away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniRo

Napoleon deserves a happy ending!!! You do too!!! I hope all turns out well!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad

I hope you know how many people are rooting for little Napoleon, and you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ZoeandMoe

DobbyDad said:


> I hope you know how many people are rooting for little Napoleon, and you. Keep up the good work.



This !


----------



## lindadrusilla

Finally some good news!! Congrats on getting the job! 

I really hope everything goes well for you and little Napoleon 

Hope he doesn't require surgery. The little one has been through enough! 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Castlemaid

I think momma needs to start a new thread that highlights all the positives, as the subject title of this thread is not relevant anymore! :thumbup:


----------



## wyoung2153

Castlemaid said:


> I think momma needs to start a new thread that highlights all the positives, as the subject title of this thread is not relevant anymore! :thumbup:


This


----------



## wyoung2153

mommanomma said:


> Here's the update: The transfusion went well yesterday, today he isn't standing but his gums are gaining color and he ate some food for me.
> 
> Okay so the bad news is, Napoleon has a large lump in his stomach that could possible be a twisted intestine that needs an x-Ray. If nothing is found then he needs an ultrasound. If it is a twisted intestine then he will need surgery. This will come out to another thousand at the least.
> 
> Good news is I got hired! I guess after me spending a lot of time there and getting to know everyone the doctor decided to give me a shot here even though I have no experience. I will start with maintenance on Sundays and work my way up.
> 
> The potentially great news is.... I'll be able to work towards my bill! I still have to talk to the doctor more about it tomorrow but if all goes well I won't be charged anymore for anything else and just work it off as I go and work for any future things (possible surgery).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Such awesome news about the job!! They are obviously taking great care of him. You are a very lucky lady.. What an emotional ride this has been for you and everyone who is religious about reading this thread.. Still sending prayers, but everything in me says you guys are going to have a happy ending :wub: Prayers and love, friend!


----------



## Msmaria

DobbyDad said:


> I hope you know how many people are rooting for little Napoleon, and you. Keep up the good work.


:thumbup:


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Congratulations on the job! Rooting so hard for you and lil Napolean! God bless you both!


----------



## Chip18

Well sorry for the maybe bad news but all the rest sounds great!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Is this what they think he has? Folding of the Intestines in Dogs | petMD

That would make sense if he is still throwing up. 

There are some puppies from this board who have had intussusception. Here is one thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/338274-intussusception-telescoping-intestine.html


----------



## Loneforce

How is the little guy tonight?


----------



## dogfaeries

BowWowMeow said:


> Is this what they think he has? Folding of the Intestines in Dogs | petMD
> 
> 
> 
> That would make sense if he is still throwing up.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some puppies from this board who have had intussusception. Here is one thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/338274-intussusception-telescoping-intestine.html



Yep, that would be my Russell. It was scary, but it all turned out just fine. Well, he's missing 3 inches of intestines now, but it hasn't seemed to faze him. He'll be a year old in 10 days.

Hope Napoleon gets on track soon! Hang in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mommanomma

I agree with some of the posters about ditching this thread. The new one is titled Napoleon's Story <3. There is a brief update on how he is doing and I won't be posting on this thread anymore. Thank you guys for all your advice, cares, and concerns. God bless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

Castlemaid said:


> I think momma needs to start a new thread that highlights all the positives, as the subject title of this thread is not relevant anymore! :thumbup:


  yes!! So happy to hear about the job! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

Link would be nice, my PC won't search this site for anything????


----------



## mommanomma

@chip I'm on my phone idk how to get a link. Sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## willoglen

Here you go:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/411098-napoleons-story-3-a.html


----------



## Saphire

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=411098


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/411098-napoleons-story-3-a.html


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Great minds think alike!


----------



## willoglen

Indeed. We should form a club .


----------

